# COVID-19: What’s your locality’s situation?



## BushpotChef

Went to the grocery store, sort of wish I hadn't. There was a lot more like this but here's a few I snapped while I was walking around - hopefully they get restocked soon. God be with you all.


----------



## devils son in law

MF's are losing their minds! They need to turn off the news channels and act normal again!


----------



## BushpotChef

devils son in law said:


> MF's are losing their minds! They need to turn off the news channels and act normal again!


Yeah man it's pretty insane, like I'm not worried about the virus it's just the pandemonium created by these cell phone zombies that's concerning. I forgot to take a picture but I had to grab my cats the last of two bags of economy (crap) cat food because almost ALL the dog food & cat food was gone, almost all the canned dog food & half the canned cat food. A friend of mine works with the company that owns the 2 of the grocery chains in my area & apparently this is all to do with having a shortage of drivers. But she said the company has it well it hand they've been having meetings about this since halfway through January apparently.

Time will tell.


----------



## urbanshooter

Partial lockdown where I am. Two weeks stuck at home. We saw this coming so we gradually built up stocks of what we need and didn't have to meet with 600 people to fight for toilet paper and groceries ... Still, a lot of dumb selfish people around but a lockdown will flush out most of the sick without affecting too many more... Hopefully the curve flattens...

Malaysia had a sudden spike in cases... a few hundred jump in days because of an event where 14,500 people held hands, shared food off the same plates and camped together for a few days... and they haven't even tracked down all of the participants yet... sigh...


----------



## mattwalt

Here its kinda the same. The basics are continually being swiped from the shelves as they land. So isles have great empty sections. You can tell what the locals eat. Things like remade 'junk' food don't get taken and more expensive bread. Here its bread thats become the sore point. Most shops can't keep up with demand.

Toilet paper has actually worked out fine. I got enough for the 2 weeks - though with the kids it may be touch and go 

Not sure if the lockdown is working - PT has 445 confirmed cases (and 1 death) so far. It was doubling daily up till the lockdown started - but its down since. Around 100/day (I think) - though I'd assume that more people would be showing symptoms post lockdown. Interested to see if this will drop right down towards the end.

Most shops are closed - and the ones that are open have active shopper limits. Beach along with surfing etc. all been banned - and due to risky Spaniards (continually popping across) think they have now closed the borders. Still quite a few tourists about. But generally its a bit ghost town out there.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

We went to the store to get cat food and fill prescriptions on Monday. There was plenty of human food available, but fresh meat and frozen pizzas were mostly cleared out. Overall, I feel like rural america is staying a lot calmer and handling things better compared to the larger and more densely populated cities. It's times like these that I'm glad I quit social media and stopped watching news years ago. Ok, so I still use a few forums to keep up with hobbies but no SnapFace or TweetBooks or any of that for me. I'm still going into the office everyday as well, even though I have the ability and permission to work from home.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

We've officially started closing stuff down here in KY. No school for 2 weeks, all restaurants and bars are closed for the most part, many churches closed as well. The grocery stores all look like BushPotChef's pictures. My only concern is dog food. My pup is 13.5 years old and on the way out. Today I went to get some food and all they had were a couple small bags of premium food, $23 a bag! The panic buying is an inconvenience, but it's really hurting some people. My friend was at the grocery and a woman was crying because she couldn't afford to buy diapers and formula for her kid. Turns out the only stuff left was the pricey name brand goods and she just didn't have the money to cover it. He helped her out, but it really highlighted how our actions (hoarding food and products) can effect our neighbors.


----------



## JonM

It's amazing to me how many people don't know what a pantry & chest freezer are about. We grew up buying on sale & rotating what we ate by the expiration date, never ran out, or dangerously low on supplies. I stopped at the local grocery the other night to pick up some cottage cheese. it was odd seeing all the empty shelves in the main part of the store & yet the "organic" sections shelves were full.


----------



## Ironarmknives

Haven't seen anybody 
Only went into town to get mail 
I am completely self-sufficient


----------



## MOJAVE MO

What is burnin' me is a meeting we just had. I have moved to the Tarheel State where Don't Tread On Me is tattooed on every forearm. Yet this organization that just brought me out of retired to 'secure' their facility has just overruled my recommendations to keep their people 'safe' but saying, "Let's just keep moving forward and wait until the GOVERNMENT tells us what to do." Say WHAT??!?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives

For the first time in 5000 years we have governed ourselves we do not need the government or anything now you don’t even want to get me started love you love slingshot and already nobody can touch my hair of my chinny chin Chin


----------



## Ironarmknives

And all all else fails just think what would I do if it was 1544-1839 my relatives got here in 1544 they didn’t have any of the stuff they did OK


----------



## Ironarmknives

Lol in panama I use worse than toilet paper to wipe my 
Rear 
And that was just in the bars LOL


----------



## StringSlap

Schools are closed here and most non-essential retailers are shut. I work for a large retail company and we are home (Fortunately with pay!) for at least the next two weeks. People are being civil to each other for the most part but buying everything they can. It's so absurd and really makes you think about what would happen if our supplies were actually compromised. There is a good chance that we will be directed to shelter in place within the next 24-48 hours. I'm fortunate that my wife is chef and culinary arts teacher, so she knows how to keep us supplied and can turn a pile of seemingly worthless ingredients into something delicious!


----------



## Ukprelude

In Scotland were all stocking up on drink and just gona go on a huge bender  cheers

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

We went into full lockdown yesterday. Stay of emergency declared last night... Everyone is confined to homes unless for illness testing / shops / Hospital. For 15 days (with ability to be renewed for further 15 days indefinitely or until risk abates.

Have had the kids at home under soft lockdown the whole week (on my own) - so parenting and trying to get work done (luckily I can work from home - however work has suddenly become quiet, really hope it picks up or things will start to get difficult financially). There is talk that the situation could easily pul into June...

Have done a few shops while was able - have enough food to last out the period - but will have to get creative with making it taste exciting.

Schools are sending school work over various messaging apps - and they're keeping busy - soldiering on considering they haven't left my small apartment in over a week.


----------



## Ordo

Argentinian Government prepared to announce total quarantine all over the country.


----------



## wll

Ya, for me tomorrow is the last day I can go to work and finish things up, talk to my guys, have them sign up for unemployment while we go through this in Los Angeles County. I'll be calling the SBA to help get my company through this trying time for sure.

I can still go outside to walk the dog, get groceries and that kind of stuff. I will go to my little market and pick up anything I may need, but I think I'm pretty good.

Most likely I will go home and set up my target and shoot a little bit to help get over what will be a very, very busy day. I'll shoot some 5/16" steel or maybe BB's ... we wll see. Was hoping to go out to the desert to shoot, I probably could, but don't know if I really want to until I get clarification if hiking and that kind of stuff is OK, I'm sure it is, but better safe than sorry.

This is just a crazy time, but just think of what folks went through in WW1 and WW2 ?

Talk at ya later,

wll


----------



## raventree78

The stores in my area are fairly well stocked, just don't know how long we will have access to them. I was able to pick up things yesterday and all so we should be ok, just hope this trying time doesn't last too long.

Be well everyone and be kind if you can.


----------



## urbanshooter

BTW... I suppose most of us on lockdown will be tinkering with some DIY or a build or three... Just wanted to remind everyone to be extra-careful using your tools etc.. you can take your time with the builds anyway. Now is not the time to need the ER... Take care and stay safe...It's getting serious where I am and people I know have tested positive... too close for comfort!


----------



## BushpotChef

Just wanted to thank you all for your input here & send prayers to each of you and your familes/friends. I look forward to talking with you guys and keeping eachother posted and sharing a laugh or two until this crap blows over - God willing sooner rather than later. Tomorrow me and my chick are going for a drive to a wooded area near where we live, I threw her together a tube shooter natty she wants to try out & we're going to cook lunch outdoors. Amazing how social distancing can bring people together LOL..

Take care guys & God bless ya's.


----------



## Ironarmknives

And remember to take a break from your spouse people are not used to spending this time together it's going to be nice for a lot of families that can actually reconnect but a lot of family sometimes that's not a good thing 
I guess the parents will be finding out if their kids do drugs or not Kind a hard to hide a bad habit when you can't leave the house for a month 
In northern Idaho we had no water for like a day or two now everything seems to be stocked up But 1 item limit on stuff like hamburger eggs didn't notice only like three things of hamburger meat everything else looked like it work through pretty good I heard they were talking shutting down Washington and Idaho intersection so is Washington people can't get over here Lol should've did that 10 years ago , Heard like 2 million people went on unemployment yesterday sr3mm glad I bought that hundred dollars worth of marbles and extra band supplies . 
Also going to be a lot of people losing weight with no fast food


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Well, effective today at 23:59 EDT, Ohio Governor Mike DeWine's "stay at home" order goes into effect, but essential business will remain open. Grocery stores, restaurants providing take out or pick up, car parts stores, gas stations, etc. Folks will still be allowed to go outside for exercise, walk the dog, etc. Public parks will still be open (thankfully), but playgrounds are off limits. From what I've heard of other shelter in place orders in the USA, this one seems to be fairly well thought out, and a little less of a knee jerk reaction. Oh, a local range and gun shop in the area closed the range, get this, because they needed all hands on deck to sell guns and ammo.

My folks and I will be fine, have enough to eat, not low on TP.

Basically I will be working on my car and getting back into shooting slingshots (I admit I've let my skills get rather rusty).


----------



## Sean Khan

First family car I remember being hauled around in, was a Toyota Corona.

Don't know why I keep thinking of that car....


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

avinor said:


> First family car I remember being hauled around in, was a Toyota Corona.
> 
> Don't know why I keep thinking of that car....


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Just rolls right off the tongue, don't it?


----------



## Sean Khan

It does indeed.

Kind of sad now that I think about it...It was top shelf. Cars were solid back then.... not made of cardboard like today.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Right? Since the early 2000s (say past about '05 for sake of this discussion), I've noticed that not only are plastics more heavily used in the interior, but the seat seems to try and envelop you in a snug little cockpit area. Cars up to the early 2000s were physically smaller on the outside than more recent ones, but strangely the older cars feel much bigger and far more open on the inside than the newer ones (even with compacts like the corolla and the civic). I like how open and spacious the interiors of the older cars feel. Interior wise, the older cars definitely wear better. The new ones have too many computers and sensors and touchscreens (and don't get me started on the auto collision avoidance. It's irritating as all get out, at least for me.)


----------



## wll

It is pretty scary out here in California. I stay away from just about everybody. Had a friend buy me some canned Chile, I can live off that for a while, with the other canned foods I have. Man alive you don't want to come down with this for sure !

Looks like we will be shut down to about the end of April ... wow hoping my business can withstand this situation !

wll


----------



## davidkylo

complete lockdown here in UAE. lets see where this virus takes the world.


----------



## wll

We are sending a letter to all our clients we will be closed for shipping and manufacturing till the end of April unless the govt directive changes ....... It is tough out there !

wll


----------



## Sean Khan

Seventh largest city on the planet, reduced to a Ghost Town. :banghead:


----------



## urbanshooter

avinor said:


> Seventh largest city on the planet, reduced to a Ghost Town. :banghead:


The level of public compliance achieved is actually quite impressive! Hang in there... This too will pass... And count your blessings that you are safe at home!


----------



## Sean Khan

Thanks mate... was just feeling a little depressed is all.


----------



## urbanshooter

avinor said:


> Thanks mate... was just feeling a little depressed is all.


We all are! This is not natural. I've been staying home since 16 March... and we stay in till at lease April 28 (and an extension is likely...)


----------



## crypter27

*I work a Maryland Walmart, toilet paper fly's off the shelves! *


----------



## Sean Khan

1st Ramzaan.... can't shoot at snakes, lizards and postmen for a month.... and now we get to see cops and more cops.

Yippy









Reptiles and cops.... cops and reptiles.... WHY?

Why can't I have extra chocolate instead??? How come the universe doesn't provide extra chocolate?


----------



## Sean Khan

Karachi's lockdown still holding tight.






Islamabad (capital)... even worse.






But what I feared would happen, didn't. I can still order meat and vegetables. Water supply continues. And the air seems cleaner than ever.


----------



## Sean Khan

Lockdown ends and people lost no time in getting up each other's bums. People are pretending it's all over and have even dumped their masks. It doesn't help that EID (Muslim Xmas) is coming and it's the traditional time of shopping till you drop.

















We have been very fortunate being one of the least effected places on earth (there has been no unexplained spike in death rates... death rates can't be hidden).









But that was because of a very effective lockdown. Now we are lemmings, about to go off the cliff.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1556398/traders-workers-customers-overjoyed-as-city-markets-reopen-after-some-two-months


----------



## BushpotChef

Thank you all for your contributions, hows everyone lately? Canada will be opening some businesses in the next few weeks which I find concerning, but many are excited - we'll see what happens.

Hope you're all hanging in there and staying safe, God bless & rock on.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1

Things slowly getting better but confusion reigns: Boris relieves travel (preferably by car, cycle or walking) & outdoor activity for individuals, ok to return to work where social distancing is maintained.One English motorway jam packed yesterday a.m. Pubs etc still closed.

Sturgeon says Scotland will maintain status quo with no changes to lockdown & tells the English to stay in England.

Dont ken how Wales & N.Ireland have reacted, but United we are not


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The insanity reached Texas. The lockdown, such as it was, is just about over, but we've discovered just how many government "services" that we are required by law to use, can be run without human oversight. Just mail those taxes and fees in, folks. In the meantime, no one has died in Lufkin, TX from the Chinese Virus, but lots of folks haven't received needed treatment because of the fear. I just had two Dr visits by phone today. Followups to my breast implant surgery. (Defibrillator/pacemaker)


----------



## Cjw

Good to hear from you again Henry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Void

Henry the Hermit said:


> The insanity reached Texas. The lockdown, such as it was, is just about over, but we've discovered just how many government "services" that we are required by law to use, can be run without human oversight. Just mail those taxes and fees in, folks. In the meantime, no one has died in Lufkin, TX from the Chinese Virus, but lots of folks haven't received needed treatment because of the fear. I just had two Dr visits by phone today. Followups to my breast implant surgery. (Defibrillator/pacemaker)


 I know what you mean. My situation is my kidneys. But because of all of the fear over the potential sickness, Noone wants to see you for your actual condition.
I just wonder how many are being put at risk by "keeping us safe"


----------



## SJAaz

Hey Henry nice to see you still on your feet and swinging!

I went to the store today to buy dog food, and I swear I was the only one in there wearing a mask. Did I miss the memo?


----------



## wll

Well out here In Los Angeles county we are closed till Aug 1st ... this is absolutely nuts, my business has shut down, the govt have loaned me *NO* money, for payroll or expenses. If I was a big company that had millions in the bank I would have gotten whatever I wanted !!!!. This is the worst.

wll


----------



## Cjw

The polititions don't care how long your shut down. Their still getting their pay checks . And so are all the virus advisors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz

Hey.. Looks like Arizona is in for the fight of her life. 3600 cases, but the Univ. of Az study group said today that if the Gov. relaxes the quarantine, the cases could be going to go up to 8000. I guess a lot of folks here have it, but are being tested or counted. Doesn't surprise me 75% of the people in my area have stopped wearing a mask.


----------



## Tag

I usually don’t get into any conversations with people over politics, or religion, just for the simple fact it usually isgets into a heated argument. I almost always refer to the members of this Forum when I do say anything. I believe we all have our own opinions, but on this Forum I believe we all agree to agree or disagree and move on to FUN stuff There is a big box store that has done a lot of things to help people to distance themselves from others. They rope off the entrances and mark the aisles with “enter here” and “ do not enter here” signs. I didn’t realize those signs were for “not me, them, they and i only need one item in the middle of the aisle so it won’t hurt to go this way just once. I watched an elderly lady working at the entrance of this store and she saw 4 step across the rope and go in the exit She tried to tell them that they were in the wrong line, and ask them to please go to the correct entrance. The told here to go to hell and preceded on I apologized to her and told her they don’t even have respect for themselves let alone anyone else. I told her until these chicken #@#$ SOB’s making all the rules stand behind their employees, it will remain a free for all. I’ve known some very amazing upper management, but I’m afraid there is a lot of upper management that have tightened their ties too tight and shut the oxygen off to their brain..


----------



## Void

I agree with Tag on the subject of trying not to go too far down the rabbit hole. I know I have some some strong opinions and not everyone would agree with them.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I'll chime in and say that I am just as confused as I think I can be, and that might just be the point of this exercise. Just like the manual says, 'nothing can strike fear into your enemy like a silent weapon'.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

I wonder:

1. Who's gonna pay for this planetery health and economic catastrophe?

2. How can the World avoid a new, and may be even worst, pandemia?

3. What will World democracies do against totalitarian forms of comunism that spread not just viruses but murder, censorship, misinformation and lies?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo said:


> I wonder:
> 
> 1. Who's gonna pay for this planetery health and economic catastrophe?
> 2. How can the World avoid a new, and may be even worst, pandemia?
> 3. What will World democracies do against totalitarian forms of comunism that spread not just viruses but murder, censorship, misinformation and lies?


I can answer your questions easily. The reason is I can shift gears mentality from being a peasant, to being a King. As a King I am a Ruler of the people, I make the rules, you follow them. There is no discussion about my rules. Rules are rules.
Answer:
1. People will die and that will save my Kingdom from feeding and watering them. The people that live will be grateful and they will work harder to replenish the King's Coffers.
2. The World is burdened by the un-healthy, the un-grateful, and the old who cannot produce. Rid my Kingdom of this nonsense and we thrive once again.
3. My Kingdom is a democracy, as long as you pay your part I will make sure you have safety and multiple choices of the same product in the Cereal Aisle. I will filter your source of information so that you will not be burdened by the un-truth.
Call me King Mo, or feel my wrath.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

I don't know what to believe. I know these facts

1. I am a clinically obese heavy drinking 75 year old man. I don't want it.

2. My neighbor just got hospitalized with it.

3. People here are not helping. They do as they please. Which is their right, but it spooks the heck out of me.

4. I'm getting to the point where I don't believe anything that anybody says. And that to me is sad.


----------



## BushpotChef

I haven't been this confused and disturbed since the first time I saw Oliver Stones JFK.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

urbanshooter said:


> BTW... I suppose most of us on lockdown will be tinkering with some DIY or a build or three... Just wanted to remind everyone to be extra-careful using your tools etc.. you can take your time with the builds anyway. Now is not the time to need the ER... Take care and stay safe...It's getting serious where I am and people I know have tested positive... too close for comfort!


I think this bears repeating, stay safe guys!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

wll said:


> It is pretty scary out here in California. I stay away from just about everybody. Had a friend buy me some canned Chile, I can live off that for a while, with the other canned foods I have. Man alive you don't want to come down with this for sure !
> 
> Looks like we will be shut down to about the end of April ... wow hoping my business can withstand this situation !
> 
> wll


That chili is a banger over rice as well!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

The Ohio Supreme Court just declared it unconstitutional for Dewine/Acton to shut down "Non-essential" businesses, provided said businesses are following the applicable health guidlines such as limiting capacity, disinfecting surfaces, etc. I'm so happy about this, shutting down "Non-Essential" businesses seemed like one of the stupidest things the state governments have done so far.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> I don't know what to believe. I know these facts
> 1. I am a clinically obese heavy drinking 75 year old man. I don't want it.
> 2. My neighbor just got hospitalized with it.
> 3. People here are not helping. They do as they please. Which is their right, but it spooks the heck out of me.
> 4. I'm getting to the point where I don't believe anything that anybody says. And that to me is sad.


The delivery of misinformation is a key strategy in all forms of combat. Remember the War of the World's? Now we have the wonders if the interwebs grinding up information and plunging it down our feeding tubes. For me this means I have doubled down on my caution and who gets to be in my breathing space. Outside of the job I don't want right now I have kept folks at well over outside my 6' of real estate that I call mine. If you need a case of SPAM shipped out to youz then contact me first!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> The Ohio Supreme Court just declared it unconstitutional for Dewine/Acton to shut down "Non-essential" businesses, provided said businesses are following the applicable health guidlines such as limiting capacity, disinfecting surfaces, etc. I'm so happy about this, shutting down "Non-Essential" businesses seemed like one of the stupidest things the state governments have done so far.


My favorite topic in the whole world is trying to understand how governments can read minds and make decisions regarding the safety and peace of the people. The State of Oregon spent Multiple Millions of Dollars apologizing to the Salmon for screwing up their Million Year Old Spawning grounds. They removed damns and ladders and other man-made amazements to bring the Salmon back. Of course it worked almost instantly. And with it the Seals came back too and we're happier than the Salmon. This pissed off the taxpayers who then wanted to have the Seal's removed because of the commitment they made to the Salmon. Summary: Humans were put here on Earth because we are defective house pets from an Ancient Alien Civilization. We eat where we crap and we crap what we eat. We hump like rabbits and try to make homes in the most inhospitable places, because we can. My mission in life is really to keep my dog happy. They must be the true Rulers of the Universe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Please feel free to remove my “hopefully final thoughts on this Pandemic” Since this Pandemic is a worldwide issue and people are dying from complications of the virus and others are losing their homes do to the Government shut down, and last but not least, small business owners are losing everything. If these reports by the news media are true, WOULDN’T YOU THINK OUR POLITICIANS COULD FOCUS ON THE PANDEMIC ALL TOGETHER AND SET POLITICS ASIDE.


----------



## Void

I also agree while heartedly with brother Mo, dogs must be kept happy.


----------



## urbanshooter

Just a quick update as things are improving where I am... numbers in my country (Malaysia) has come down to down to double digits with discharges of recovered patients exceeding new cases. Inter-state borders remain closed and most states are recording zero new cases for weeks already.

Contact-tracing has been working and wherever a hot spot is found, those zones gets barbed wired in and 100% checks are implemented in the zone while meals are provided for the people stuck. Most of our new cases now seem to be concentrated among foreign workers and it's no wonder because of the cramped living conditions that is their norm. Most of these people are unregistered and illegal making it more challenging for the government to track down but I can see authorities are doing the best they can.

Lockdowns are moving towards being selective and thankfully, we can still do that because the spreading didn't get sporadic and random yet. I think we caught it just in the nick of time. The longer governments leave this the worst it gets and the harder it will be to control the outbreak. Selective lockdowns gives everyone else a chance to revive the economy and that's what we are doing now.

Our economy has had a soft restart with SOP's in place for retail as well as corporates.

Among many other measures, we only work on alternate days and have been divided into cells to limit exposure. The onus has been put on employers to take care of their employees should someone decide to open for business.

Going anywhere is a chore - we register our names and numbers before entering any place (to facilitate contact tracing if necessary); we are temperature checked and we have to sanitise our hands before entering. And of course we have to have a mask on when we are out of our homes and not alone.

Still most businesses are in the weeds but at least we can cautiously restart so people can feed themselves.

This is the scenario most of the world will have to grapple with. A new normal of social distancing and controlled environments.

It's been very amusing to observe the politics, lack of common sense and counter-productive attitudes. None of that helps us deal with the situation.

Just take care of yourselves and be responsible so as not to endanger others.... Stay safe and in good health!


----------



## Tag

Thanks Urbashooter, for your comments. I’m always interested in other members thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Sean Khan

Pakistan sends a planeload of medical supplies to the US.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263825441493856261


----------



## Sean Khan

And this is what happens when lockdowns end and you find people crawling up each other's bums...









An upwards spike.

People just do not have the discipline to save themselves without the cops forcing them to.

We expect a vaccine or cure at the end of this year or early next year. This isn't getting solved this year.


----------



## Griffo

In the UK the death toll stands at 36,914 which is second only to the USA. The mood is a mixture of paranoia (much wearing of face coverings), resignation to the situation and boredom following weeks of lockdown.

More recently the wilful breaking of lockdown rules has become more commonplace. Brits will only do what they're asked to do for what they consider a reasonable amount of time. Then will look for reasons to make themselves exceptions to the rules.

It hasn't helped the UK Government's chief political adviser - Dominic Cummings - was caught out doing exactly this. There's a right old storm in a teacup about that.

Lots of very bad haircuts about too. Either overgrown or just badly cut. And joggers. Bloody everywhere!


----------



## Sean Khan

Hmmmm.,, in 24 hours a thousand have recovered while deaths are more or less the same.... Still doesn't excuse people's dumb behavior. They have confused "lockdown" with wearing masks. No lockdown... no masks.

And social media is full of wild stories... like this one:

*They put my cousin's nephew's neighbor's wife's uncle's dog trainer's kid's friend's dad's mistress's cook on a ventilator and he wasn't even sick! It's just that for every person they (**who are "they"???**) put on a ventilator, Bill Gates sends the hospital a cheque for half a million dollars. The cook died (**but of course**).*

That, my dears, is Whatsapp for you....

And why Bill Gates? :rofl:



> Lots of very bad haircuts about too.


I do that too. I have been giving myself haircuts since the last 10 years. So it didn't effect me.

At first I was so bad at it, I had to shave it all off because of some lopsided mistake I made. But then I got better.

If you are prepared to make mistakes and are prepared to go totally bald (which is very relaxing, btw) for the first 6-12 times, you get a lot better eventually.

Thank you, YouTube.


----------



## Ordo

I was so worried about this virus that I decided to use an appropiate mask:









Alas, as i couldn't see a thing I put some eyes, a nose and a mouth on the mask. Now I can see and breathe and smile.


----------



## Griffo

avinor said:


> Lots of very bad haircuts about too.
> 
> 
> 
> I do that too. I have been giving myself haircuts since the last 10 years. So it didn't effect me.
> 
> At first I was so bad at it, I had to shave it all off because of some lopsided mistake I made. But then I got better.
> 
> If you are prepared to make mistakes and are prepared to go totally bald (which is very relaxing, btw) for the first 6-12 times, you get a lot better eventually.
> 
> Thank you, YouTube.
Click to expand...

I'll be having a go soon. Got the hair clippers ready to go. Probably make lots of mess which the wife will enjoy clearing up. :lol:


----------



## Tag

This pandemic has definitely brought out some some bad things, but I have discovered some amazing people along the way.


----------



## Griffo

Tag said:


> This pandemic has definitely brought out some some bad things, but I have discovered some amazing people along the way.


Not blowin' my own trumpet* but during the worst of it here I started a food bank collection initiative on my street.

I leafleted my neighbours and asked them to bring donations of food to me so I could take them to the local food bank. Remember this was at a time when everyone was properly hunkered down. Food banks were struggling to keep up with demand because of the economic effects of coronavirus.

The response was quite amazing, tins, packets of food, nappies (diapers) the lot. Blew my mind, the generosity of people. The food bank, organised by a local Christian church, was greatly appreciative. I'm not religious, didn't matter.

We also had a call to the public for volunteers to help our National Health Service. Millions, millions, responded to offer their time and help.

Has this altered my view on humanity? ****ing right it has.

* Have wife/wives©avinor for that


----------



## Tag

You are definitely an amazing person


----------



## Griffo

Really appreciate the compliment Tag, but I'm not. I saw a way to do something and did it.

The amazing ones are the health workers; nurses, doctors, hospital cleaners.


----------



## robbo

yeah Griffo the health workers are legends mate, the staunch ones tackle everything head on with no fear for themselves.we have done well in Australia 103 dead out of 7150 cases with the curve flattening.does anyone no if the Americans are still flying interstate 36 of there 50 odd states are worse than the whole of Australia ive been following it pretty close.apart from the lives lost, i dont no how there gonna get there economy up and running without mass infection considering they have 102 000 dead.ive seen them not just buying food but more guns it could get really ugly over there. whoever puts there name to a vaccine will be remembered in history for sure


----------



## MOJAVE MO

But the time a vaccine is figured out the virus will have mutated a few dozen times. At least that is what somebody told me they read on Facebook. Tensions and confusion is running at an all time high here in the states. We are not humans, we are voters, and our politicians are running around tripping over their capes and hero suits fighting each other for stage time. I have family in New Zealand and Scotland. It is like night and day how we are managing ourselves over here. At least that is what I overheard from a guy whose sister read about it on Twitter, I'm in the garage working on another slingshot. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo

i worried whats gonna happen for use all mojave mo when there stimulus packages dry up,i just hope it doesnt become like the wild west over there.we get that tv show here about your doomsday preppers like ive said before they dont seem that crazy anymore.no won can fly in or out of australia at the moment, i live in Queensland and our borders are still closed if you dont live here you cant come here.because we have joined the push, to investigate china,china has banned importing our beef and are trying trade wars .our government has said it is childish there big kids mate. big kids with a lot of power, just like donald trump.our universitys here are about 20 percent chinese, students and a lot of money goes in them from china there putting import taxes on some of our items as well over here they own a lot of stuff in this country mate. juring this crisis they have been building war ships,and some of there doctors have dissapered for speaking out i dont no how much they report in your country on china.but as looney as it sounds i think they want to rule the world and that wouldnt be good stay safe robbo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

robbo said:


> i worried whats gonna happen for use all mojave mo when there stimulus packages dry up,i just hope it doesnt become like the wild west over there.we get that tv show here about your doomsday preppers like ive said before they dont seem that crazy anymore.no won can fly in or out of australia at the moment, i live in Queensland and our borders are still closed if you dont live here you cant come here.because we have joined the push, to investigate china,china has banned importing our beef and are trying trade wars .our government has said it is childish there big kids mate. big kids with a lot of power, just like donald trump.our universitys here are about 20 percent chinese, students and a lot of money goes in them from china there putting import taxes on some of our items as well over here they own a lot of stuff in this country mate. juring this crisis they have been building war ships,and some of there doctors have dissapered for speaking out i dont no how much they report in your country on china.but as looney as it sounds i think they want to rule the world and that wouldnt be good stay safe robbo


I am well versed on China from a few directions. My Father was half Japanese and historically speaking had a long and complicated relationship with the Chinese. When I was a kid and all the older kids were leaving for Vietnam I would ask my Dad about war and the end of WWII, and what it meant for me. He said that China started a War with the world in the early 1900's that they dubbed the '100 year war'. The goal was to take over everything we know, nibble by nibble. He translated that into 'it is better to be a little piggy than a big hog'. I am not sure if Pops read that, made it up, was a fortune teller, or it was lore based on truth passed down through his family. It seems to me right now that no matter how you cut it, he was right.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void

MOJAVE MO said:


> But the time a vaccine is figured out the virus will have mutated a few dozen times. At least that is what somebody told me they read on Facebook. Tensions and confusion is running at an all time high here in the states. We are not humans, we are voters, and our politicians are running around tripping over their capes and hero suits fighting each other for stage time. I have family in New Zealand and Scotland. It is like night and day how we are managing ourselves over here. At least that is what I overheard from a guy whose sister read about it on Twitter, I'm in the garage working on another slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> I agree, my friend. It is more political drama than news. and you know a politician is lying if their mouth is moving. I could put on my tinfoil hat and tell you what I think, but it would probably get my blood pressure up. and it would take way too long to type.
> 
> I am just glad that i found this community to distract me from this very thing. because it is on my mind a lot.
> 
> even discussing it here is somehow less frustrating. so everyone just needs to make slingshots and we will be ok..


----------



## robbo

seems to me mojave mo your pops was a very wise man,who i reckon listened to a very wise lot of elders.Australia has always backed america and use have always backed us.the world needs to come through this virus crises, and the world needs america to come through it more than ever we need a balance of power on the world chess board mate. a news programme hear had american lawyers on it they reckon if they do take on china in a world court and win for payment they will cease all china assets in the states.from what i seen lately i dont think its unrealistic to think they would consider germ warfare,some people have voiced this to me a few months ago which,i didnt think any race in there right mind would do against humanity but i dont no mate your pops got me thinking.would they have they.this sounds extreme but its extreme times


----------



## MOJAVE MO

robbo said:


> seems to me mojave mo your pops was a very wise man,who i reckon listened to a very wise lot of elders.Australia has always backed america and use have always backed us.the world needs to come through this virus crises, and the world needs america to come through it more than ever we need a balance of power on the world chess board mate. a news programme hear had american lawyers on it they reckon if they do take on china in a world court and win for payment they will cease all china assets in the states.from what i seen lately i dont think its unrealistic to think they would consider germ warfare,some people have voiced this to me a few months ago which,i didnt think any race in there right mind would do against humanity but i dont no mate your pops got me thinking.would they have they.this sounds extreme but its extreme times


Back in the 80's we were always talking about the Saudi's and their oil. A teacher told us that the Saudi's outright owned 3% of the United States. I laughed and said, "So what!". Then I learned that if the Saudi's approached the USA and informed us that they were going to take their money back that it would push the USA into the Dark Ages, 3rd World Country type of Dark Ages. JUST 3% of course equals Trillions and Trillions now. And I am talking about one country from the 1980's timeline. We mortgage everything in the USA, we borrow for years in advance. We don't fix anything until it is broken. And when it is broken we mortgage a new one. In order to keep 'our enemies' from removing their investments in the USA we pay them. We pay them in money, favors, military goods and protection, promises, treaties.... whatever it takes to make our quality of life appear legitimate and permanent. If we are going to stop buying our shoes from China then we need to be prepared to spend $300.00usd for a pair of Nike's made in California by slave labor. It does feel like a house of cards. All we gotta do is make more cards and we'll be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

Monkeys steal blood samples of Covid-19 patients from lab technician in India 

A troop of monkeys in India attacked a medical official and snatched away blood samples of patients who had tested positive for the novel coronavirus, authorities said on Friday.

Brilliant....


----------



## Sean Khan

Meanwhile in Pakistan...

International flights now permitted. Outgoing, not incoming.

1. As per decision of the Federal Government, the outbound international
flights (scheduled, non scheduled and charter flights) operation has been
allowed with effect from 2359 hours tonight.

2. Both national and foreign airlines shall be allowed to operate from all
international airports of Pakistan with exception of Gwadar and Turbat.

3. SOPs for outbound international flights have already been issued
according to which airlines will be required to follow the SOPs of the
destination country. Additionally, disinfection of aircraft will be ensured and
no congestion at airports shall be allowed.


----------



## Void

avinor said:


> Monkeys steal blood samples of Covid-19 patients from lab technician in India
> 
> A troop of monkeys in India attacked a medical official and snatched away blood samples of patients who had tested positive for the novel coronavirus, authorities said on Friday.
> 
> Brilliant....


Of course they did... Any other year, I would say that's hard to believe. But sounds about right


----------



## Griffo

avinor said:


> Monkeys steal blood samples of Covid-19 patients from lab technician in India
> 
> A troop of monkeys in India attacked a medical official and snatched away blood samples of patients who had tested positive for the novel coronavirus, authorities said on Friday.
> 
> Brilliant....


Hope someone has bought the film rights.

Hungry, they stole blood! Now mutated by virus they want more ..!

Get the Pox, Get Monkey Pox!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

avinor said:


> Monkeys steal blood samples of Covid-19 patients from lab technician in India
> 
> A troop of monkeys in India attacked a medical official and snatched away blood samples of patients who had tested positive for the novel coronavirus, authorities said on Friday.
> 
> Brilliant....


Yikes. Hollywood will have a script out by the end of the day. Filming on Monday. Premier release on Netflix next Friday the 12th. Get your tickets early.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo

a wise monkey never monkeys with another monkeys monkey unless his king kong


----------



## Sean Khan

Monkeys are epic pests in South Asia.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124040-meow-meow-in-the-city/?p=1409982

They can team up and beat you up if they see you eating a sandwich which they will take. Or they can be playful. They are extremely intelligent. I felt that intelligence when I gave a banana to a random monkey sitting alone on a wall. He took the banana from me like a human... politely in one hand... did not grab at it like an animal... and looked me in the eyes directly kind of saying thanks.


----------



## robbo

well if them monkeys want to they can rip your arms of,those chimps when they go of the strongest man in the world is like a babe in arms.that michael jackson story of his pet chimp bubbles, yoused to sit at the table and play with them. then when a chimps adult strength kicks in it happens overnight then one day bubbles playfully slapped someone at the table and knocked them out.bubbles went to his new cage.


----------



## Griffo

No monkeys, but we did have groups of marauding wild goats in Wales. Oh yes.

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2020/mar/31/llandudno-goats-herd-running-riot-coronavirus-lockdown


----------



## raventree78

Griffo said:


> No monkeys, but we did have groups of marauding wild goats in Wales. Oh yes.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2020/mar/31/llandudno-goats-herd-running-riot-coronavirus-lockdown


My uncle had a goat when I was a child. It was chained to a very large engine block, which it would drag as it chased me around...


----------



## Sean Khan

My bother was hiking near this place where the Himalaya/Karakorum mountains start:









And he was rammed out of nowhere by a huge goat.. right in the solar plexus. He rolled down the (gentle) hillside and had the breath knocked out of him but otherwise fine.

It was a huge goat he said but it *wasn't* a mountain goat.... or else he would've been pancaked.

Mountain goat with the corkscrew horns.... "Markhor" (Snake Eater)... these have a temper and are a lot larger:









Point is... goats can be trouble!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Imagine if every piece of information you read, hear, or watch is manufactured before it is delivered. Every word lined up to hit a spot in your brain. Every delivery of information designed to move you in a calculated direction. What if there wasn't really an 'Enemy' of any kind lurking in the shadows? What if somebody told you that we strive for enemies to justify our existence?

As an example I get up everyday to earn money that comes from protecting wealthy people from their enemies. Even if they don't really have any enemies I don't tell them they are wrong in their fear, because then they don't need me. When I was born onto this Planet Earth it seemed I needed Water and Food and Clean Air to survive. I didn't ask for that burden, but I have to carry it regardless. I suppose my only true enemy in my life is that person or persons that will try take away my Food, Water, and Clean Air.

This soft rant is because the disruption in our lives now is caused by fear. Fear of each other. If the goal of the Worlds Rich and Powerful is to control the minds of the people, then it will be because they succeeded in turning us all against each other. All humans around the world are exactly the same, we can all be replaced. The Wealthiest People in the world cannot relate to humanity in any way. Just like our History Books tell us some of the most powerful people in the world history re-wrote the rules so they could be seen as Gods. Gods cannot be replaced.

Okay---nap time. Moses


----------



## Tag

Very well said Mo


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Deep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Face value just isn't new worthy. George Floyd didn't die because he was black. He died because of police brutality.
The truth is that we humans all seek enemies, remember Satan? Now this 56 year old, Straight White Male is considered the scum of the Earth because I might look like the enemy. #AllLivesMatter. Maybe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo

yes its hard to believe what happened to that police station, we just have another beer in Australia.not many riots. in prison they riot sometimes but not as bad as that.occasionally something big happens but its rare.we have our share of idiots here but yous seem to have more people stiring the pot we dont start riots for political gains and the race card isnt played very often must be the heat downunder .like we say in Australia you have got to many shit stirers.


----------



## Tag

Well said robo


----------



## Griffo

[some background]

I'm a white man married to a black British-Jamaican woman. In the early nineties when we first got together racism in the UK was casual and permissive, indirectly I experienced it. Being denied accommodation to rent, for example, verbal abuse on public transport. It's a much better situation now.

I don't think George Floyd died because of police brutality, of the sort which might be meted out to anyone of any race. He died because of racism. He died because there is a view among some police officers which think black men can take it. They can take having their necks knelt on because they are black. This has been told to me by a serving police officer here.

The political capitalisation by Trump and equally Leftist agitators is equally disappointing but predictable.


----------



## urbanshooter

I'm gonna agree with Mo that it was brutality that killed, not racism. I think people want to blame racism and I can understand that but it's not correct to. Brutality is an act of violence and unwarranted aggression. Racism is a prejudice, an emotion or underlying attitude if you will - and that on its on cannot kill.

So to be a little more precise with our thoughts and language, it was an act of brutality that killed Geroge Floyd. Racism is almost certainly a factor, underlying and driving the brutality but it wasn't "racism" that killed. We can however say that it was brutality AND racism but never racism alone because prejudice, emotion, attitudes can be stupid or dangerous even, but on its own, it cant kill.

I am a minority race where I am and I have experienced the ugliness of racism everywhere I have been. From US to UK to Australia and even in my country Malaysia... racism exists. Period. It's an ugliness of the human condition to distrust those that are different. However laws exist to criminalise aggression regardless of motivation. And it is the act that crosses the line. Not our thoughts.


----------



## Cjw

I had a neighbor that lived across the street. When I met him he was a real easy going guy. He was trying to get on the police department. After he was on the force a few years he wasn't the same guy. Seemed harder and edgy. I guess dealing with the people you have to do day in and day out changes you. Wouldn't want their job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbo

the greatest heavyweight champion in history Joe Louis a American *****,was on a world war 2 poster that said will win were on gods side.i think it was cruelty with 2 black one white and a Asian cop.i used to tell people once a man wins a world title,or is a champion in some field , he is colourless and racist free. Jimmy Cannon a great sports writer of the 1930s once wrote Joe Louis is a credit to his race the human race.everybody needs to behave like a human being and not an animal pretty simple really'


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing robo,


----------



## 43844

Here in Richmond in the Yorkshire Dales, Swaledale, we have lost over 800 jobs locally and as the results say are the countries worst hit area second to the Eden Valley region in Cumbria, it is a tourist destination you see, normally full of Chinese and other visitors, even the smaller life long food shops and bussineses are being rationed of their bulk retail staples, we normally buy flour in 25Kgs but you simply cannot get them as of today.

I feel that the whole scenario has been blown out of all compass and not like a real pandemic, but a panic drill situation, one of our schools here has been open during the whole charade and has allowed key workers children to attend, this is because it is now known that this version of the flu does not effect younger children or adults below the age of 60, true figures released by Chris Whittey recently are 1 in 400, that's 0.027%, or those over the age of 75, of which only a few will be truly effected.

More are now feeling the effects of this beligerence and the long term health of the nation is set to suffer more that the populous did during the collapse of the Roman Empire, remains to be seen.

Everyone I meet and talk to has still not seen or knows anyone who has died because of this, this does not means I have no respect for the older generations who may have been effected, quite the contrary, I am now in that category myself and know the risks and why I have to date not ventured out into public life.

If we could get some kind of perspective in all of this and are binng told the truth then life would be so much easier for everyone and the whole paradigm won't be going to **** in a hand cart as it is currently predicted to do, time to get our acts straight and the truth out there so we can all begin rebuilding our lives again.

I truly believe that once any nation looses its hand to eye coordination and or creativeness it becomes truly vulnerable, if it looses its real life skills and thus its capability of standing on its own, will die inevitably, we are what we create and will always live or die by the things we create.






Respect.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Perspective is never skin deep. My GGFather was Japanese. He and his 3 brothers were sent to the USA in the early 1900's to educate the Americans on the Silk Trade. My Gramps became famous when he impregnated the daughter of a Deacon while staying in their home during his visit. The fallout was violent and tramatic for everyone. The use of the media to torture and harass my family coined the term 'yellow journalism'. My GG Grandmother had her US Citizenship revoked for illegally marrying a Japanese. After my GGPa died she asked for her citizenship be reinstated, which the government abliged if she dropped her Japanese name. After that she and her 3 children went into hiding. The kids could pass for American Indians which ironically was less of a hassle than being half Japanese. My father could pass for Caucasian with odd looking eyes. However he was very much affected by the perceptions of humanity that his father grew up with. My Father didn't tell me about any of this until I turned 18. Apparently there was too much shame in the family for this to be an open discussion. When my Great Uncle came back from Vietnam he joined a group of rebels in California. He was the first, last, and only Japanese to be part of the Black Panthers. He taught them all the 'value' of a loaded weapon. Can you imagine what was going through his mind everyday of his life? Ultimately the 3 brothers all went in different directions to escape their past, their heritage, and the persecution. From that relationship my family has been 'interviewed' by the FBI too many times to count. Do you like history? Google Gunjiro Aoki and then Richard Aoki for an eye opener.
Covid-19 has generated a new level of racism. Mask shaming, health shaming, Wuhan Shaming, fear of old people, fear of the sickly, and with it shameful attacks on people and places of complete innocence. You would think would my upbringing would give me an insight on racism. It doesn't. I lived on an Island for 5 years with 50k people on it, 48.5k of these people were native Islanders. I was stunned by how I was looked at, treated, and harassed during my time there. But here is the kicker. That experience helped me appreciate perspective, not to hate the black person because of what I endured.
I dunno. As humans there is something that we haven't gotten out of our 'system' yet, and I honestly don't have a clue what it is.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Fear, stereotyping, jealousy, and envy Are big supporters of People's sometimes malicious thoughts. It may get better, but it will never end. My wife and I bought a different car one time, and a guy I knew walked up to me and says" it must be nice to be rich" I replied I may have a different car, but I also have payments that I really cannot afford. Our old car broke down so we had to buy a different car. 
My grandmother lived in a small town and made a living cleaning houses, baking pies for restaurants and caring for an older couple. She was thought of as a lower class also because she lived on the wrong side of the tracks.

This Forum is the absolute best gathering of amazing people ever, we are all different but at the same time we all respect one another.


----------



## Cjw

There's been racism for thousands of years. I'm I'm afraid it will be here for hundreds of years more. There's dislike all over the world for one group of people or another. It can be for nationality , race or even what country you come from. Hate is taught.A lot is from what we watch on TV. I have a friend that is Colombian and told me once have you ever seen a Colombian on TV or the movies that wasn't portrayed as a drug dealer or bad guy. I'm worked with a Japanese guy that looked down on Vietnamese and Chinese. Years ago it was looked down on for a Catholic to marry someone from another religion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Griffo

..getting back to the original topic not to discourage other interesting discussion

The UK Government has just announced it is making the wearing of face coverings mandatory on public transport.

I won't be. Because tying a handkerchief across my face will not make a difference to the levels of transmissibility nor contraction in any meaningful way. It's dumb and not led by the science.

How this new mandate is going to be enforced (by who and how) will be interesting to see.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Griffo said:


> ..getting back to the original topic not to discourage other interesting discussion
> 
> The UK Government has just announced it is making the wearing of face coverings mandatory on public transport.
> 
> I won't be. Because tying a handkerchief across my face will not make a difference to the levels of transmissibility nor contraction in any meaningful way. It's dumb and not led by the science.
> 
> How this new mandate is going to be enforced (by who and how) will be interesting to see.


Crime has increased 120% in my area. People with masks making opportunistic decisions.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

Yes, agree. I don't doubt medical face masks are being used to conceal identity by the criminally minded. Strange times how these things meet up.


----------



## robbo

i wonder if the percentage of women in the countries that where veils, have less cases of the virus than the western world.there not as effective as a mask,but they do help.imagine living in a country where you couldnt gaze at a pretty womans face,thats nearly criminal.


----------



## treefork

In one month .... We went from arresting small business owners for trying to put food on the table , To not arresting looters and rioters burning down small businesses . Let that sink in


----------



## 43844

All this is happening because our real life skills have been redistributed, our hand to eye coordination and creativeness has left the building, basically we have nothing else better to do than fear something which we cannot see nor ever control, saying that, yet millions of people are given flu jabs every year which infects the host and in a few days also makes them sick and also infective to others around them, everything is upside down and back to front and still the same amount of victims to flu pass away every year.

Facts don't seem to matter in todays world and all there is science, or should I say propaganda, which was already perfected by the authour of a book of that name called Edward Bernays, here-in he explains how it is done and with a few words repeated often enough can decieve millions to what is actually going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Sean Khan

robbo said:


> i wonder if the percentage of women in the countries that where veils, have less cases of the virus than the western world.there not as effective as a mask,but they do help.imagine living in a country where you couldnt gaze at a pretty womans face,thats nearly criminal.


Iran and Saudi Arabia are the only two nations that require.. by law... women to wear a veil or a headscarf.

It did not make any difference to the infection rate as far as I know. Iran is one of the worst infected on the planet.

As for "a pretty face under the veil", that's a western fantasy. I have never come across any Iranian lady I wanted to %*$^. In fact, where the veil is not mandatory, only women who are as purtty as a horse's behind, cover their face. The veil comes off after a trip to the beauty salon.... not that it makes much of a difference...

Something interesting you might see near ATMs in Karachi... you see women in burkas hanging around. Thems all hookers, mate. A burka is now a hooker's uniform. :rofl:

In Pakistan ... where most women do not cover their face (the Prime Minster's wife being an exception)... *the infection in women is less than half that of men.* And they recover faster.

1. Women are tougher when it comes to illness.

2. Men "hang out" a lot more than women. Useless social interaction is the biggest cause of the virus spreading. Women are very good with twitter or whatever it is they are using these days.. they are happy with internet social interactions.. in fact they can't get enough of it .......meanwhile, men are found in pool halls or in groups playing cards or carom....

3. Women (at least Pakistani women) listen to and understand directions and rules a lot better than men. Men grow up with the attitude that "Oh, it's from the govt? %*$* THAT...."

4. Women are easier to frighten. Which in this case is a GOOD thing. EVERYONE should be frightened at this point (a majority are not).

5. Also seen men share mobile phones. *THAT is the DUMBEST thing you can do today.*

The above make a difference. Veils don't make any difference.

Stats for today:


----------



## urbanshooter

There seems to be a lot of disinformation about masks and counter-productive attitudes. While I would not presume anyone's rights I think this is a subject that should be discussed and reasoned for our own safety. If you would bear with me, I'll try to break it down using a common sense approach. I'm not a medical practitioner, I'm no expert. I would just like to think I'm being a responsible citizen in trying understand what is required of me.

If you are one of those people that think this is a "fake pandemic" based on your own narrow samples and sheltered experience, then please just skip this because that gap of thinking would be too wide to bridge.

So... about masks... There has been studies in the efficacy of the use of masks in the healthcare industry. Studies have compared N95 vs. Surgical masks finding no difference in efficacy of prevention between the two BUT it was a given that there is a level of prevention or they wont bother trying to work out which is better. The findings explained that while N95 is a better filter, infections happen regardless because people unconsciously touch their faces. But being masked still gives better chances than not. You'll find this study if you google it.

Masks do not stop you from contracting the virus IF you cannot stop yourself from touching your face. That's an accepted truth - hand hygiene is paramount.

If you keep adjusting your mask, you risk infecting yourself. The mask is not an impregnable barrier but a distracting one. Hence the earlier advisories to not wear a mask because it won't help you (especially if you don't know how to use one). Healthcare professionals however do wear them and know how to use them safely and effectively and we can learn to as well. BTW if masks are so useless, why do healthcare professionals use them? Earlier advisories for people to not wear masks was also I believe, a prioritising advisory. There just weren't enough masks early on for everyone and governments had to prioritise healthcare professionals or the front-liners. Had governments not done that, some people would hoard it like toilet paper and deprive the front-liners. Worldwide supplies have since caught up and now, masks are easily available everywhere.

Over the time of this pandemic, the understanding has emerged that Covid-19 is primarily spread via droplets. Droplets come from your breath in very close proximity and fall onto surfaces. Ever caught a whiff of someone's breath or felt a spray of spittle from a close talker? That's a potential virus load. Potential of shedding droplets onto surfaces is even greater if someone sneezes or coughs - and sick people sneeze and cough. This also brings us back to hand hygiene and the potential of exposure from contact with contaminated surfaces. We also need to maintain a distance because of the potential of aerosolizing a viral load within very close proximity.

So a mask presents a barrier to aerosolizations and shedding on to surfaces - it prevents shedding via our breath, coughs or sneezing. Even just covering our face with a cloth is better than nothing. Regardless, we still need to maintain personal hand hygiene because a sick person can touch and contaminate surfaces even though they wear a mask, if they are not compliant at hand hygiene.

BUT If everyone is compliant, we'd have a very good chance to limit the vector of transmission from surface contamination via droplets. And that would make it much safer for everyone in public and give the economy a chance to recover. It's a simple concept.

We shouldn't complain that the economy sucks if we can't do our small part to make it safer for everyone to go out and spend...

Governments are now asking everyone to wear masks so that it can be safer for everyone and give the economy a chance. Things have to get back on track and it needs to be done safely but can't be realized as long as we have people that refuse to do their part and comply with safety guidelines.

The mask doesn't stop you from getting Covid-19 but it prevents us from spreading it in public, should we be a carrier. If everyone around us is masked, we'd be in a much safer environment.

One of the reasons why Covid-19 has been so successful at infecting people is because of stealthy asymptomatic carriers. Look up the story of "Patient 31" in Korea, a story of how one superspreader turned it into an epidemic overnight.

I hope I have made the reasons why we should wear masks clearer... It is very simple reasoning but it seems to be a concept that we are too stubborn to understand and reluctant to accept.

I understand it can be uncomfortable but we'll get used to it. Japan for example has a culture where people will just wear a mask whenever they have the sniffles so they minimise risk of transmitting to others. It's a simple responsible act of civic consciousness and humanity to not put others around us at risk. Healthcare professionals wear one almost for the entire time they are on duty. Why can't we wear one for just the short amount of time we are out and about in public? I also recognise that there are fringe groups and criminals who would capitalize on the concealment but that's not logic for refusing it. We don't make fringe exceptions into a norm. Criminals will be criminals and they will indulge in criminal impulses regardless of whether we are wearing masks.

Just think of it as one more item of clothing. You wouldn't go out in public without pants/trousers on (at least I hope you won't ????)

You don't want to catch Covid-19. Chances are you'll live but you might have scarred lung tissue for the rest of your life and you might make your loved ones sick too. Please, work out the statistics of deaths and infection for yourself. The virus doesn't care who it infects. You don't know how you'd react to an infection. There has been aged people surviving it and children dying from it. Look it up. Don't quote "science" that is cherry picked. Don't delude yourself and understate the risks or believe in disinformation. But don't be too anxious about it either - just make good choices.

Wear a mask and keep your hands clean, maintain social distancing and avoid crowds. That's all you need to do.

I am sorry to have to rattle off about this... but I would feel irresponsible to stay silent while feeling horrified by some of the stuff being said... Whether you can accept what I have shared or not is up to you, I have said what I can... The choice is still yours.


----------



## Sean Khan

100% correct.

I would like to add... wear glasses with your mask.


----------



## Griffo

Hi urbanshooter

You began by saying you're not a medical professional or expert, which is important to say. I'm not a medical professional or expert either. I haven't trained in epidemiology, virology or indeed any medical science.

It's precisely for this reason I look to those who have for the best information and advice. Currently there isn't a scientific consensus on the public wearing of face masks.

Some scientists and research bodies say they should be worn by the public, while other scientists and research bodies say there isn't sufficient evidence to draw reliable conclusions. There isn't broad agreement, or consensus.

The most recent study*, also the most comprehensive to date, which was conducted to inform World Health Authority guidance has this to say (in summary) on face masks:

"Face coverings and masks might protect both healthcare workers and the general public against infection with COVID-19, and protective eye covering may also provide additional benefit--although the certainty of the evidence is low for both forms of protection."

You mentioned a 'common sense approach' which is your choice - but I prefer to be led by the science. I won't be wearing a face mask in public no more than I'll be wearing a spinning bow tie. At least the spinning bow tie would make people smile. 

* The study was in part funded by the World Health Organization. It was conducted by researchers at McMaster University, Canada; the American University of Beirut, Lebanon; German Hospital of Buenos Aires, Argentina; Southlake Regional Health Centre, Canada; University of British Columbia, Canada; McMaster University, Canada; The Research Institute of St. Joe's Hamilton, Canada; Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile, Chile; Beijing University of Chinese Medicine, China; Dongzhimen Hospital, China; Guangzhou University of Chinese Medicine, The Fourth Clinical Medical College, China; China academy of Chinese Medical Science, China; American University of Beirut, Lebanon; Rafik Hariri University Hospital, Lebanon; The London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine, UK; University of Hull, UK.


----------



## Sean Khan

Griffo said:


> You mentioned a 'common sense approach' which is your choice - but I prefer to be led by the science.


Once upon a time getting a lobotomy was cool and very scientifically kosher. JFK's sister got one just for %&#s and giggles.

But my common sense tells me, it won't be so cool to have a metal rod shoved up my brain.

Wearing a mask makes me look stoopid and hides my Keanu Reeves looks... but I am willing to pay that price. It's not really costing me anything.... a box of masks can be had for less than the price of a cheap cheese-burger (so can a Kalashnikov... but that's another story).


----------



## robbo

what i meant was it wouldnt be good to be in a world where i couldnt see a pretty womans face, you misunderstood me avinor of course theres ugly ones under veils but on the other side of the coin beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## 43844

urbanshooter said:


> There seems to be a lot of disinformation about masks and counter-productive attitudes. While I would not presume anyone's rights I think this is a subject that should be discussed and reasoned for our own safety. If you would bear with me, I'll try to break it down using a common sense approach. I'm not a medical practitioner, I'm no expert. I would just like to think I'm being a responsible citizen in trying understand what is required of me.
> 
> If you are one of those people that think this is a "fake pandemic" based on your own narrow samples and sheltered experience, then please just skip this because that gap of thinking would be too wide to bridge.
> 
> So... about masks... There has been studies in the efficacy of the use of masks in the healthcare industry. Studies have compared N95 vs. Surgical masks finding no difference in efficacy of prevention between the two BUT it was a given that there is a level of prevention or they wont bother trying to work out which is better. The findings explained that while N95 is a better filter, infections happen regardless because people unconsciously touch their faces. But being masked still gives better chances than not. You'll find this study if you google it.
> 
> Masks do not stop you from contracting the virus IF you cannot stop yourself from touching your face. That's an accepted truth - hand hygiene is paramount.
> 
> If you keep adjusting your mask, you risk infecting yourself. The mask is not an impregnable barrier but a distracting one. Hence the earlier advisories to not wear a mask because it won't help you (especially if you don't know how to use one). Healthcare professionals however do wear them and know how to use them safely and effectively and we can learn to as well. BTW if masks are so useless, why do healthcare professionals use them? Earlier advisories for people to not wear masks was also I believe, a prioritising advisory. There just weren't enough masks early on for everyone and governments had to prioritise healthcare professionals or the front-liners. Had governments not done that, some people would hoard it like toilet paper and deprive the front-liners. Worldwide supplies have since caught up and now, masks are easily available everywhere.
> 
> Over the time of this pandemic, the understanding has emerged that Covid-19 is primarily spread via droplets. Droplets come from your breath in very close proximity and fall onto surfaces. Ever caught a whiff of someone's breath or felt a spray of spittle from a close talker? That's a potential virus load. Potential of shedding droplets onto surfaces is even greater if someone sneezes or coughs - and sick people sneeze and cough. This also brings us back to hand hygiene and the potential of exposure from contact with contaminated surfaces. We also need to maintain a distance because of the potential of aerosolizing a viral load within very close proximity.
> 
> So a mask presents a barrier to aerosolizations and shedding on to surfaces - it prevents shedding via our breath, coughs or sneezing. Even just covering our face with a cloth is better than nothing. Regardless, we still need to maintain personal hand hygiene because a sick person can touch and contaminate surfaces even though they wear a mask, if they are not compliant at hand hygiene.
> 
> BUT If everyone is compliant, we'd have a very good chance to limit the vector of transmission from surface contamination via droplets. And that would make it much safer for everyone in public and give the economy a chance to recover. It's a simple concept.
> 
> We shouldn't complain that the economy sucks if we can't do our small part to make it safer for everyone to go out and spend...
> 
> Governments are now asking everyone to wear masks so that it can be safer for everyone and give the economy a chance. Things have to get back on track and it needs to be done safely but can't be realized as long as we have people that refuse to do their part and comply with safety guidelines.
> 
> The mask doesn't stop you from getting Covid-19 but it prevents us from spreading it in public, should we be a carrier. If everyone around us is masked, we'd be in a much safer environment.
> 
> One of the reasons why Covid-19 has been so successful at infecting people is because of stealthy asymptomatic carriers. Look up the story of "Patient 31" in Korea, a story of how one superspreader turned it into an epidemic overnight.
> 
> I hope I have made the reasons why we should wear masks clearer... It is very simple reasoning but it seems to be a concept that we are too stubborn to understand and reluctant to accept.
> 
> I understand it can be uncomfortable but we'll get used to it. Japan for example has a culture where people will just wear a mask whenever they have the sniffles so they minimise risk of transmitting to others. It's a simple responsible act of civic consciousness and humanity to not put others around us at risk. Healthcare professionals wear one almost for the entire time they are on duty. Why can't we wear one for just the short amount of time we are out and about in public? I also recognise that there are fringe groups and criminals who would capitalize on the concealment but that's not logic for refusing it. We don't make fringe exceptions into a norm. Criminals will be criminals and they will indulge in criminal impulses regardless of whether we are wearing masks.
> 
> Just think of it as one more item of clothing. You wouldn't go out in public without pants/trousers on (at least I hope you won't )
> 
> You don't want to catch Covid-19. Chances are you'll live but you might have scarred lung tissue for the rest of your life and you might make your loved ones sick too. Please, work out the statistics of deaths and infection for yourself. The virus doesn't care who it infects. You don't know how you'd react to an infection. There has been aged people surviving it and children dying from it. Look it up. Don't quote "science" that is cherry picked. Don't delude yourself and understate the risks or believe in disinformation. But don't be too anxious about it either - just make good choices.
> 
> Wear a mask and keep your hands clean, maintain social distancing and avoid crowds. That's all you need to do.
> 
> I am sorry to have to rattle off about this... but I would feel irresponsible to stay silent while feeling horrified by some of the stuff being said... Whether you can accept what I have shared or not is up to you, I have said what I can... The choice is still yours.


As a former medic I can say the following,

When I did my training there was such a things as nasal swab testing for all staff who worked closely with post opp and general ward patients, this was so that any nurse or health worker who had any signs of a cold or flu could be tested for such and then not work with parients in the wards until they were clear/clean again, this rarely happens today because of cutbacks.

Then there was such a thing as, https://healthjade.net/aseptic-technique/ here it took two nurses who had a paticular job to perform, two nurses would treat and or clean an open wound, one of the duo the dirty nurse, would hand the materials to another nurse without touching the contents by carefully opening the sterile tray or box and hand it to a nurse known as the clean nurse who never touched the box itself but took the tools out of that box, thus creating a physical barrier that germs were unlikely to cross she was also wearing a mask and gloves in most cases.

Its all about cleanliness, however a mask will not stop the said virus on its own, this and many other viruses are many time smaller than the perforations in any standard mask, and in many cases can actually enhance the speed at which a sneeze projects any material forward and past the mask/barrier due to the blast of air as someone coughs or sneezes being contained and building up greater pressure whilst contained inside a permable mask.

We all live inside an atmosphere where there are many hundreds of different kinds of bacteria and viruses, what is important to get across is, this Covid strain has not been harmful to 99.97 % of people who carry/spread it, our very own politician Chris ****** on a live London broadcast interview said to the nation, *the actual figures after extensive testing showed that ONLY 1 in 400 that's 0.027% of the entire population were actually effected by this and an even smaller number of those actually died as a direct action from this Covid hypertention and MSM BS.*

Today we are being treated like children and ruled by bairns and fools, and need to be told the truth of the Covid matter which is basically an non issue where mortality is concerned.

If we want to destroy all that is good and harm more people than those effected by this virus, all we need to do is live in fear and carry on the way we are today.

A final word of advice, distance yourself from anyone who has recently had a flu jab, because the chances of catching their injected illness is far greater than catching Covid 19. These people are the ones who should self isolate after getting a flu covid/jab.


----------



## urbanshooter

The verdict is still out on masks because a conclusive study has never been done. So because there is no conclusive study, there isn't actually any real "science" to follow but just cherry picked information or an opinion or a personal belief. We can't really say that we are "following science" here... And in the absence of conclusive infornation we only have our common sense and freedom to exercise judgement.

The CDC and WHO only issues guidelines. It's still up to an individual. Your choice.


----------



## Griffo

Great post Apprentice.

A life without risk is no life at all, to quote someone else who said it first.

Too much risk aversion is itself damaging. We've become too risk averse.


----------



## Sean Khan

The Apprentice said:


> our very own politician Chris ****** on a live London broadcast interview said to the nation


You are quoting a Politician???

Sorry mate, but a politician is the last person on earth I would want to listen to right now. Even if he is a good politician. They have no business talking about anything that deals with science.

*Mamma drops baby on it's head.... o daddy! What do I do? I dropped the baby on it's head... it be brain damaged now! Daddy sez, not to worry Maw.... he/she will make a perfect politician.*

As for who to listen to about wearing masks.... China has come out the other side of this virus enough to get it's economy running again. They won. And they all wore masks.

It's a no brainer for me to copy the Chinese.


----------



## Griffo

urbanshooter said:


> there isn't actually any real "science" to follow but just cherry picked information or an opinion or a personal belief.


Looking specifically at the most up-to-date and comprehensive research isn't really cherry-picking, or being selective. It's trying to be the best informed I can.

Yes, the absence of evidence should never be treated as proof. I agree with that.


----------



## Sean Khan

robbo said:


> what i meant was it wouldnt be good to be in a world where i couldnt see a pretty womans face, you misunderstood me avinor of course theres ugly ones under veils but on the other side of the coin beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I got what you said. Yes, it's a shame if some nice looking lady decides to cover her face. However, in my experience the face under the veil is seldom nice looking.

I grew up with an Asian myth... which I believe to be real... *make sure the first face you see when you wake up in the morning, is a nice one. Your day will go great.*

I made the mistake of checking my phone when I woke up and first face I saw was that guy who just came out of his bunker. Next three days was like I swallowed a turd.

Now I make sure I see cats. Cats have a nice face. I like cats. And whole day goes smooth.

Just the way the universe works.


----------



## Tree Man

Void said:


> I also agree while heartedly with brother Mo, dogs must be kept happy.


The more people I meet, the more I like animals instead


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> our very own politician Chris ****** on a live London broadcast interview said to the nation
> 
> 
> 
> You are quoting a Politician???
> 
> Sorry mate, but a politician is the last person on earth I would want to listen to right now. Even if he is a good politician. They have no business talking about anything that deals with science.
> 
> *Mamma drops baby on it's head.... o daddy! What do I do? I dropped the baby on it's head... it be brain damaged now! Daddy sez, not to worry Maw.... he/she will make a perfect politician.*
> 
> As for who to listen to about wearing masks.... China has come out the other side of this virus enough to get it's economy running again. They won. And they all wore masks.
> 
> It's a no brainer for me to copy the Chinese.
Click to expand...

Let me begin at the ending of your synopsis with China and you option to follow their example, now lets turn back the clock to an era not unrelated to the pollution within England and the very same paradigm we see today in China, pollution and one of the main reasons why many of the people in Wuhan today wear a face mask.

The son of a freind went to Wuhan to work about eight years ago and witnessed the main reasons for ill health in the city, which has killed ten fold that which the Covid virus has recently, the virus takes advantage of the poor health of those under the thick blanket of poisons in the air and the ill health of the aged especially, please get your facts right.

So you quoted myself quoting what a politician said about the scientific results of such test, so who do you believe, the science or the spokesperson telling us it how it really is, all of which can be avoided using nothing other than good old common sense.

Confusions run rife and begin taking their toll when the Pavlovian Technique is used in earnest, via MSM spouting their usual BS and propaganda of the facts, also known as the Little Albert experiment and where the global indoctrination and social conditioning begins to take effect upon the populous, who's thoughts are not really their own.

Scenarios like should we wear a mast, or follow those who do, and ridicule those who don't, again here we have the Pavloviam technique hard at work via MSM.

My conjecture on the Aseptic Technique and medical knowledge is not hear say it is proven science, ignore it at your peril.

Yesteryear in England and or anywhere in Europe at the time,






Today in China overall, who is following who,






Thank you for watching the facts.


----------



## Sean Khan

Gawd... you used so many words and then some more words..... and then two videos I have no intention of watching because they have nothing to do with the virus.

I am overwhelmed.

Could you please sum it all up in one sentence? Two at the most?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Imagine if every piece of information you read, hear, or watch is manufactured before it is delivered. Every word lined up to hit a spot in your brain. Every delivery of information designed to move you in a calculated direction. What if there wasn't really an 'Enemy' of any kind lurking in the shadows? What if somebody told you that we strive for enemies to justify our existence?.....

I repeated this section of one of my own posts upon reading all of our comments here this morning. Aside from moments when a word or words may get lost in translation, what if all of us were wrong about how and where we have derived our information, our data? The finest computer in the world won't calculate correctly if the data input is off, even by just a little. If humans are delivered a message, then there is ways a goal in the message.

Here is one example: A person commits a hideous crime. On the front page of every media outlet is at least one ominous photo of the criminal, and enough language to surmise that the victim, a child, was tortured and fed down a garbage disposal. What if the first photos and story was about the victim instead, and perhaps WHY crimes against children will result it immediate deletion of that criminal?

I BELIEVE (note the caps) that communication is about controlling the narrative. It is like telling a joke and building to a punchline. Shopping centers distribute scents in the air to trigger response in our buying habits. We can also used selected soundtracks to create a buying response. As a parent to my kids I control the narrative based on my own life experiences. Then I deliver the summary or message or warning. The world's governments see the rest of us like children, like we cannot think or are intelligent enough to manage ourselves in any way. We need a narrative, a direction. 
My rant here is not to create tyrrany or a revolution. It is just to ask the question.

What if every single one of us here was wrong about just one piece of our own personal puzzle?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

Having just been out to buy my lunch, what I notice is people who wear face masks tend not to socially distance. Presumably because they feel protected.

These idiots make any marginal gains to be had from wearing face coverings totally negated. Possibly even increasing risk since social distancing is demonstrably effective in reducing transmissibility and supported by scientific consensus.

But I suspect this is what the UK Government is trying to achieve anyway. They know face coverings are of questionable use against the virus - but do make people feel more protected and therefore more likely to return to work to help the economy. Which is much needed right now.


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> Gawd... you used so many words and then some more words..... and then two videos I have no intention of watching because they have nothing to do with the virus.
> 
> I am overwhelmed.
> 
> Could you please sum it all up in one sentence? Two at the most?


It has everything to do with it, the evidence of how people fall victim to viruses and germs are always to be found in the most polluted most congested areas upon earth, it is common knowledge, never do you see very healthy living individual/s dieing of such viruses, their immune systems, if allowed to develop deal with them and stops most of them in their tracks.

Try this one for size, as a first child, breast fed for well over 12 months, I never had one single jab against childhood illnesses, where as my younger siblings who followed several years later had all of the jabs given and were quite ill because of them, even though we were all living in the same household I still never got those illnesses, what does that tell you, go figure.

Stay away from people who have just had flu jabs if your unhealthy is the message here, it is such immunization programs that lengthen the flu season, fact, the more who get them the worse this is going to get and the chances of contracting flu like symptoms will get higher and higher.

Its a vested intrest and a money making scam which we all pay for in one way or another, next you might call me a conspiracy theorist directly.


----------



## 43844

MOJAVE MO said:


> Imagine if every piece of information you read, hear, or watch is manufactured before it is delivered. Every word lined up to hit a spot in your brain. Every delivery of information designed to move you in a calculated direction. What if there wasn't really an 'Enemy' of any kind lurking in the shadows? What if somebody told you that we strive for enemies to justify our existence?.....
> 
> I repeated this section of one of my own posts upon reading all of our comments here this morning. Aside from moments when a word or words may get lost in translation, what if all of us were wrong about how and where we have derived our information, our data? The finest computer in the world won't calculate correctly if the data input is off, even by just a little. If humans are delivered a message, then there is ways a goal in the message.
> 
> Here is one example: A person commits a hideous crime. On the front page of every media outlet is at least one ominous photo of the criminal, and enough language to surmise that the victim, a child, was tortured and fed down a garbage disposal. What if the first photos and story was about the victim instead, and perhaps WHY crimes against children will result it immediate deletion of that criminal?
> 
> I BELIEVE (note the caps) that communication is about controlling the narrative. It is like telling a joke and building to a punchline. Shopping centers distribute scents in the air to trigger response in our buying habits. We can also used selected soundtracks to create a buying response. As a parent to my kids I control the narrative based on my own life experiences. Then I deliver the summary or message or warning. The world's governments see the rest of us like children, like we cannot think or are intelligent enough to manage ourselves in any way. We need a narrative, a direction.
> My rant here is not to create tyrrany or a revolution. It is just to ask the question.
> 
> What if every single one of us here was wrong about just one piece of our own personal puzzle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Your post reminded me of the book between two ages by Brzezinski, or at least the hidden script behind the scenes that is, where people were to be bread just smart enough to write their own name and count up to ten without a cell phone in their hand, wait a minute, we are already there, this is not a future that we fear but a past we are already living.

Our whole concept is absolutely given to us, only the very best minds go on to work for Tavistock or The Club of Rome, Premiere think tanks, who in house get to write the very scripts we all follow, it also helps if you can control the narrative, MSM etc.

This is exactly what is extant today, we have already reached the point to which Brzezinski said, that soon we will be given something that will create a situation where we will be unable to think for ourselves.

And like the viruses in our locality daily, there is an electronic baton to procure dull blows to the psyche are also extant, both traights are joined at the hip but nobody can see them.


----------



## Sean Khan

The Apprentice said:


> It has everything to do with it, the evidence of how people fall victim to viruses and germs are always to be found in the most polluted most congested areas upon earth, it is common knowledge, never do you see very healthy living individual/s dieing of such viruses, their immune systems, if allowed to develop deal with them and stops most of them in their tracks.
> 
> Try this one for size, as a first child, breast fed for well over 12 months, I never had one single jab against childhood illnesses, where as my younger siblings who followed several years later had all of the jabs given and were quite ill because of them, even though we were all living in the same household I still never got those illnesses, what does that tell you, go figure.
> 
> Stay away from people who have just had flu jabs if your unhealthy is the message here, it is such immunization programs that lengthen the flu season, fact, the more who get them the worse this is going to get and the chances of contracting flu like symptoms will get higher and higher.
> 
> Its a vested intrest and a money making scam which we all pay for in one way or another, next you might call me a conspiracy theorist directly.


You call that one sentence?


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with it, the evidence of how people fall victim to viruses and germs are always to be found in the most polluted most congested areas upon earth, it is common knowledge, never do you see very healthy living individual/s dieing of such viruses, their immune systems, if allowed to develop deal with them and stops most of them in their tracks.
> 
> Try this one for size, as a first child, breast fed for well over 12 months, I never had one single jab against childhood illnesses, where as my younger siblings who followed several years later had all of the jabs given and were quite ill because of them, even though we were all living in the same household I still never got those illnesses, what does that tell you, go figure.
> 
> Stay away from people who have just had flu jabs if your unhealthy is the message here, it is such immunization programs that lengthen the flu season, fact, the more who get them the worse this is going to get and the chances of contracting flu like symptoms will get higher and higher.
> 
> Its a vested intrest and a money making scam which we all pay for in one way or another, next you might call me a conspiracy theorist directly.
> 
> 
> 
> You call that one sentence?
Click to expand...

I call it philosophy, rational in principle and the truth.


----------



## 43844

Wisdom is a rare commodity today in the younger generations who have a whole world of data at their fingertips yet remain blind to what is happening in front of them, there is a saying which goes something like this,

To know what to do is Wisdom, and to know how to do it is Skill,

But to help others who want to help themselves wherever possible is one of the greatest virtues of all and equals freedom for all who reciprocate, because if we cannot help ourselves then we cannot possibly help another in need or those who may ask for it, this spell we might try to break if we are to be free agents of our own change, and truly free ourselves from the strings of governance that currently divide and rule us.

Be not like a navigator without their compass, or a bank manager without his electronic pen, look over the next hill to see what awaits if we do not question anything.

A few minutes and words of wisdom,


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> our very own politician Chris ****** on a live London broadcast interview said to the nation
> 
> 
> 
> You are quoting a Politician???
> 
> Sorry mate, but a politician is the last person on earth I would want to listen to right now. Even if he is a good politician. They have no business talking about anything that deals with science.
> 
> *Mamma drops baby on it's head.... o daddy! What do I do? I dropped the baby on it's head... it be brain damaged now! Daddy sez, not to worry Maw.... he/she will make a perfect politician.*
> 
> As for who to listen to about wearing masks.... China has come out the other side of this virus enough to get it's economy running again. They won. And they all wore masks.
> 
> It's a no brainer for me to copy the Chinese.
Click to expand...

Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater,


----------



## BushpotChef

Stoked my thread brought up this much conversation that was the whole point, lets not lwt this devolve into an argument thread, hope all are safe and healthy, much love from your friends in Canada. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Not getting involved, but 'jab' seems to be a pretty dry & lazy term. The folks giving such injections (I.e. my girlfriend, an intensive care nurse) aren't blindly stabbing in the dark. They actually would be quite pleased to not have to deal with a global pandemic and all the neurotic anti vaxxers that come along with the territory - but such is life when you dedicate yourself to saving lives

Call me crazy, it seems to me they're doing their best.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

As a former medic I would trust a former doctor to tell us how things really are, no confusions here, if he and I are seeing and telling the truth, it is the truth.


----------



## Sean Khan

Minister of Railways gets the virus. Probably infected the rest of the govt.... :violin:


----------



## 43844

Lets see what happens.


----------



## 43844

Lets see what happens.






https://www.bitchute.com/video/JdCcYOuZDRdU/


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Apprentice said:


> Lets see what happens.


Okay. So I have a few qualifying questions to ask regarding this information.
1. Is he questioning if the Floyd Death happened, or whether its occurance was a convenient event to ceaze and enhance the narrative.
2. If creating mass groups of protesters will enhance the spread of Covid will it be because we are told that it has, or will those groups need to be infected with something contagious to assist in building the narrative?
3. If half of any country calls B.S. on the entire shenanigan on being controlled or corraled then won't this become a Global War of the people vs the people?
Perhaps the second phase is also a 50 year plan? It could take a generation or two to create trackability of the population.

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

MOJAVE MO said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. So I have a few qualifying questions to ask regarding this information.
> 1. Is he questioning if the Floyd Death happened, or whether its occurance was a convenient event to ceaze and enhance the narrative.
> 2. If creating mass groups of protesters will enhance the spread of Covid will it be because we are told that it has, or will those groups need to be infected with something contagious to assist in building the narrative?
> 3. If half of any country calls B.S. on the entire shenanigan on being controlled or corraled then won't this become a Global War of the people vs the people?
> Perhaps the second phase is also a 50 year plan? It could take a generation or two to create trackability of the population.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I look at life this way, first I said to myself right at the very beginning before any of the hyperbole began to surface, and having some medical knowledge of how the body works and how diseases spread, I also asked myself, who do I know in my close freinds and family arena that have died from this new variant of what IS a flu virus, the answer was nobody, then I asked myself who do I know in my immediate environment who has died from the seasonal flu alone, the same answer was extant, nobody, so you can see the pattern here.

It is not about if a man has died, if we are to believe he did then that's fine, but has anyone actually seen his corpse, this is the question that needs answering not if he has died, only then do the facts run true, his treatment was no different to any other violent person being arrested, yet we do not have all the facts of what actually caused the said and sad death of a living person, thus should not speculate, anyone in such a line of bussiness eventually gets their dues in life.

The war of opression is the key here, Oppression can be malicious or unjust treatment and or an exercise of power over another/s freedom, often under the guise of governmental authority or cultural opprobrium. Oppression may be overt or covert, depending how it is practiced. Oppression refers to discrimination when the injustice does not target and may not directly afflict everyone in society but instead targets specific groups of people.

The answers will be realized fully if and when all or non of those protestors and or looters don't die because they broke the common sense rules laid out by government/governance, it is what evolves from those two titles that really matters, because the latter is not and can never be classed as true freedom if one is under duress of governance.

One thing that my Grandfather often told me is, all empires come to an end eventually, and we always pay for the violence of our ancestors regardless of their creed or colour, which any ruling elite care little for as long as they remain in power, we will all suffer forever.

So Max Igan is correct so far, what happens next will tell us who is who and what their agenda is and where we are being steered.






They said the Iraq's had weapons of mass destruction did the not, here we have something far more sinister to comprehend where not may die but cease living as human beings if believed without ever questioning it for what it is.


----------



## 43844

A scenario which is likely, and as the thread title says, could be coming to a locality and a situation near everyone sooner than we realize, the great planned reset

actually.

Please do not hang the messenger,


----------



## MOJAVE MO

The Apprentice said:


> A scenario which is likely, and as the thread title says, could be coming to a locality and a situation near everyone sooner than we realize, the great planned reset
> actually.
> 
> Please do not hang the messenger,


Okay Apprentice. So my favorite question of all, that applies to everything in this world. How do we fight this domination of our humanity?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

MOJAVE MO said:


> How do we fight this domination of our humanity?


By having a nice cheeseburger instead.

Having world-domination come at you is kinda the same as diarrhea coming at you. Ignore it and it will go away.


----------



## 43844

MOJAVE MO said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scenario which is likely, and as the thread title says, could be coming to a locality and a situation near everyone sooner than we realize, the great planned reset
> actually.
> 
> Please do not hang the messenger,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Apprentice. So my favorite question of all, that applies to everything in this world. How do we fight this domination of our humanity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As a student of life and a creator of much of what I need to survive using our own dint, I suggest that we all re-skill from the ground up and stop exchanging our most valuable commodity upon earth, IE, our labour, with the wrong kinds of people, we all know the difference between right and wrong and might grow a pair as they say and stop allowing others to be enslaved in our name, until this happens our well being will continually be redistributed to the lowest common creator and or denominator and we will only be able to tread water at best.

Once everyone has accepted the electronic baton that is loombing it will take another thousand years to re-group again, real life skills and technology is our savior, we are what we create and have always lived or died by the things we make, this is why our paradigm is being closed down so we can no longer function without our creativity and hand to eye coordination.

If we ignore this/put our heads in the sand as some suggest we are in effect turning the other cheek and those procuring our rules will be all smiles.


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we fight this domination of our humanity?
> 
> 
> 
> By having a nice cheeseburger instead.
> 
> Having world-domination come at you is kinda the same as diarrhea coming at you. Ignore it and it will go away.
Click to expand...

While your having your burger, contemplation as you masticate.


----------



## Sean Khan

Thanks for the videos. I loved them both... for about 30 seconds each. Then I stopped watching.

First you made a case for being an anti-Vaxxer ... implying you are against Covid vaccines when they become available (do you get how dangerous that thought is?) and now you think the Illuminati are coming after you?

Dude.... chill.


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> Thanks for the videos. I loved them both... for about 30 seconds each. Then I stopped watching.
> 
> First you made a case for being an anti-Vaxxer ... implying you are against Covid vaccines when they become available (do you get how dangerous that thought is?) and now you think the Illuminati are coming after you?
> 
> Dude.... chill.


I know that I am doing what I know to be best, I have survived for this long without any jabs in my life, so I will take my chances thereafter,

I would say one thing though, do you know how dangerous it is to try and decide who has to have a jab regardless of the situation, please do not try to make that decision for me or anyone else.

Not being anti anything, you won't apply that label to me, simply choosing not to have one myself, free choice, end of debate.

Maybe you might listen to the entire video's, then you might learn how your modes of thought were given to you.


----------



## Sean Khan

:banana: :banana: :banana:

I'm happy that you are happy.

Happy? :thumbsup:


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> Thanks for the videos. I loved them both... for about 30 seconds each. Then I stopped watching.
> 
> First you made a case for being an anti-Vaxxer ... implying you are against Covid vaccines when they become available (do you get how dangerous that thought is?) and now you think the Illuminati are coming after you?
> 
> Dude.... chill.


Putting blind joviality and cheese burgers aside, maybe after you have heard some solid research you might not call someone an anti vaxer, empower yourself, and stay safe, from forms of ignorance formed by condemnation without investigation.


----------



## Sean Khan

> some solid research


 :whisper:

   :rolling:

Look mate... I'll meet you halfway, yeah? I have never had a flu shot. I think it's unnecessary and dumb. But then I'm from a people with a stronger immune system than most white folks will ever hope to have. I'm what you might call a "Highlander"... no.. not Scottish... Himalayan, rather. We don't get sick so much.

However, your constant harping about the flu makes it look like you are saying COVID is just another flu and should be disregarded (along with any vaccine that might be able to help). And for some reason the Illuminati are behind it all.

Illuminati can't find their own behind with both hands....

Like I said, chill. You are not doing yourself any favors here.

And quit posting hour long YouTube videos from people pretending to be doctors and scientists. Nobody here is going to watch a 5 minute video let alone a rant that's an hour long.

I get it, you are making a name for yourself to get away from your newbie status and increasing your post count. I hope to Allah that's all it is you're doing.

I shall not be talking to you again. Bye.


----------



## urbanshooter

Seems like we have departed from the original off-topic discussion and gone into tin-foil hat territory&#8230; Can we have a special Tin-Foil Topics sticky?

But seriously&#8230; if it makes someone feel happier to believe something different, they are entitled to it. Let's leave the fringe theories and politics aside and focus on what brings us together? I'd rather know someone as a genius craftsman, hunter, sharp-shooter, avid slingshot collector or even bee-keeper rather than an anti-vaxxer or flat-earther or former whatever. If someone believes in something I don't agree with, that's cool - as long as no one tries to shove it down my throat. Please keep the conspiracy theories to yourself.

Okay, I have wasted enough time here already... back to work (I actually have a job)... Yeah, the fake Covid-19 numbers where I am have come down to a very small fake number. Enough so that we can stop fake staying at home to come out and go to work so we can make some real money for our fake lifestyles...

;-) Have a good day everyone....


----------



## 43844

avinor said:


> some solid research
> 
> 
> 
> :whisper:
> 
> :rolling:
> 
> Look mate... I'll meet you halfway, yeah? I have never had a flu shot. I think it's unnecessary and dumb. But then I'm from a people with a stronger immune system than most white folks will ever hope to have. I'm what you might call a "Highlander"... no.. not Scottish... Himalayan, rather. We don't get sick so much.
> 
> However, your constant harping about the flu makes it look like you are saying COVID is just another flu and should be disregarded (along with any vaccine that might be able to help). And for some reason the Illuminati are behind it all.
> 
> Illuminati can't find their own behind with both hands....
> 
> Like I said, chill. You are not doing yourself any favors here.
> 
> And quit posting hour long YouTube videos from people pretending to be doctors and scientists. Nobody here is going to watch a 5 minute video let alone a rant that's an hour long.
> 
> I get it, you are making a name for yourself to get away from your newbie status and increasing your post count. I hope to Allah that's all it is you're doing.
> 
> I shall not be talking to you again. Bye.
Click to expand...

I like the facts which many have an aversion to these days, your synopsis here is all about how I think and what you think I am, no dude, there is no half way when what we have all been through has been blown out of all proportions and decimated the paradigm, take a look around you and what this thread title is all about instead of turning off and eating cheese burgers all day.

Of course the virus is real, but what is not real are the real figures of who have been effected, this is the bit you don't want to look at and readily demonize anyone with an iota of common sense and inside knowledge as a former military medic.

What is with the newbie angle, your trying to make it look like I'm a junior and or some sort of child, why the need to ridicule the man instead of debating the subject, if you have read my posts, you will see that I also have a good immune system and never had a single childhood disease, I am a man from the land and beekeeper and student of life not a fool like your trying to portray, and still willing to debate with you or anyone else.

Debating instead of ridiculing is called going half way.


----------



## 43844

urbanshooter said:


> Seems like we have departed from the original off-topic discussion and gone into tin-foil hat territory&#8230; Can we have a special Tin-Foil Topics sticky?
> 
> But seriously&#8230; if it makes someone feel happier to believe something different, they are entitled to it. Let's leave the fringe theories and politics aside and focus on what brings us together? I'd rather know someone as a genius craftsman, hunter, sharp-shooter, avid slingshot collector or even bee-keeper rather than an anti-vaxxer or flat-earther or former whatever. If someone believes in something I don't agree with, that's cool - as long as no one tries to shove it down my throat. Please keep the conspiracy theories to yourself.
> 
> Okay, I have wasted enough time here already... back to work (I actually have a job)... Yeah, the fake Covid-19 numbers where I am have come down to a very small fake number. Enough so that we can stop fake staying at home to come out and go to work so we can make some real money for our fake lifestyles...
> 
> ;-) Have a good day everyone....


What we have here is confusion and have been led using Pavlovian Techniques on a populous and an immediate environment now in a tail spin, what we are all going through is real not a conspiracy and the only way we can gell as human beings is to sort out the wheat from the chaff by rational principles and philosophical debate, not name calling and label generation.

Shortly we will be entering flu season once again and my advice here is to steer clear of folks that have had the flu jab which is kind of impossible with the beligerance that the medical and world health organization is unleashing upon us, like forced immunization laws that are predicted to come to a place near us pretty soon if we don't do or say anything.

Let's all see what the powers that be decide to do next, to frighten an already fearful populous, the thread is not dead in the water just yet.


----------



## 43844

As an aside but on the whole related to what we are witnessing and how we are being divided and or controlled this video explains how any society is controlled and or weakened and becomes totally confused in any given situation, one like we are all witnessing today, philosophy and facts are the future for freedom.

No tin foil hats here,


----------



## MOJAVE MO

My professional life has been about looking behind the Smoke and Mirrors to seek the disruptions that my clients pay me to see.
Since you are across the pond you may not know that we aren't discussing Covid-19 like we were the day before George Floyd died.
Interestingly the day before that day we were all told that Black People have a 7% greater chance if NOT surviving a Covid-19 infection.
Two days after George Floyd died we have what appears to be massive protests of what I believe to be the majority of isn't practicing anything in regards to 'social distancing guidelines'. Not to mention our media doesn't appear to recondition that warning in anyway.
It leads me back to the concern to keep enhancing the control narrative. If those crowds of protesters don't actually become sick will our leaders infect them onsite, or will we just be told that 80% of the protestors died because they engaged in protesting?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

MOJAVE MO said:


> My professional life has been about looking behind the Smoke and Mirrors to seek the disruptions that my clients pay me to see.
> Since you are across the pond you may not know that we aren't discussing Covid-19 like we were the day before George Floyd died.
> Interestingly the day before that day we were all told that Black People have a 7% greater chance if NOT surviving a Covid-19 infection.
> Two days after George Floyd died we have what appears to be massive protests of what I believe to be the majority of isn't practicing anything in regards to 'social distancing guidelines'. Not to mention our media doesn't appear to recondition that warning in anyway.
> It leads me back to the concern to keep enhancing the control narrative. If those crowds of protesters don't actually become sick will our leaders infect them onsite, or will we just be told that 80% of the protestors died because they engaged in protesting??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I see a double edged sword here, because the social distancing model has seemingly been ignored they will autonatically blame all sides for what has happened and this will give the powers that be the perfect excuse for a forced immunizaion program to begin, these minds never let a good opportunity go to waste it seems.

What will eventually happen is once enough people realize that they don't know anyone in their close family and freinds who have died from the virus and see a further six months of lockdown they are going to kick off for real, not to steal branded goods but food which is being rationed right now as the supply chains begin to cease, this is what we are heading for and why the military are getting involved, and or the police who as Obama said in one of his speaches, we not only need a strong military force, but a civilian force equally as strong, and if you have followed history we know fine well where this is going.

When it happens and it will if folks don't see through the fog and distractions being administered by an out of control MSM, the tin foil hat deniers will be out in force saying I told you so.

As humans we are suppose to be pretty smart with a world of information at our finger tips yet so dammed ignorant of how we have been programmed to think like the Ostrich with their head in the sand not wanting to see the culmination already under way.


----------



## Griffo

All these videos are beginning to look like spam. Maybe accept not everyone is quite so enthusiastic about whatever Damascene conversion you have undergone to bring you to the place you are now. It's getting boring, quickly.

I do like to read different opinions, different takes on what is going on. Just not when they are thumped away with more and more media.

..being polite


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Griffo said:


> All these videos are beginning to look like spam. Maybe accept not everyone is quite so enthusiastic about whatever Damascene conversion you have undergone to bring you to the place you are now. It's getting boring, quickly.
> 
> I do like to read different opinions, different takes on what is going on. Just not when they are thumped away with more and more media.
> 
> ..being polite


I think so far I can fence sit on the videos. I've never tracked this informational type of videos so I'm as curious about the people delivering the message as I am about the message. All stories have some type of fact based truth, if you can find it! My attention span is as short as a 7 year old, on purpose. Worse yet because I'm almost 60 I think I know the answer before the question has been asked.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844

MOJAVE MO said:


> Griffo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these videos are beginning to look like spam. Maybe accept not everyone is quite so enthusiastic about whatever Damascene conversion you have undergone to bring you to the place you are now. It's getting boring, quickly.
> 
> I do like to read different opinions, different takes on what is going on. Just not when they are thumped away with more and more media.
> 
> ..being polite
> 
> 
> 
> I think so far I can fence sit on the videos. I've never tracked this informational type of videos so I'm as curious about the people delivering the message as I am about the message. All stories have some type of fact based truth, if you can find it! My attention span is as short as a 7 year old, on purpose. Worse yet because I'm almost 60 I think I know the answer before the question has been asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am over sixty and concerned about what could be any one of us under duress from the sellective facts being handed out, I look at all information not just the possible conspiracy, I see it as my duty, and care not about what someone thinks about me.

From the front line, warning live filming and emotions running wild.


----------



## Sean Khan

> All stories have some type of fact based truth


Try this on for size....

*Bill Gates is funding a vaccine (probably invented the virus too) which will inject nanobots into your bloodstream. You will be cured but you will also be tracked ... and eventually mind-controlled. *

(yes this is a real rumor)

Thank Allah I gave up on Windows years ago and only use Linux....


----------



## 43844

Follow the money, find the control system.


----------



## 43844

The writing is on the wall for the USA and we are just crossing the rubicon, so much information here, it's time to wake up folks, this is not a conspiracy.


----------



## BushpotChef

Wow my thread got hijacked. This was supposed to be a thread for people to update other members of things like food or supply shortages and how folks were getting along. Why does everything have to devolve into a debate? I just wanted members to have an unfiltered view of what each of us is experiencing in our different regions.

Is that such a ridiculous idea? Jeeze.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw

BushpotChef said:


> Wow my thread got hijacked. This was supposed to be a thread for people to update other members of things like food or supply shortages and how folks were getting along. Why does everything have to devolve into a debate? I just wanted members to have an unfiltered view of what each of us is experiencing in our different regions.
> 
> Is that such a ridiculous idea? Jeeze.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 Isn't it amazing how it always seems to turn that direction. People with to much time on their hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BushpotChef

Cjw said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow my thread got hijacked. This was supposed to be a thread for people to update other members of things like food or supply shortages and how folks were getting along. Why does everything have to devolve into a debate? I just wanted members to have an unfiltered view of what each of us is experiencing in our different regions.
> 
> Is that such a ridiculous idea? Jeeze.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how it always seems to turn that direction. People with to much time on their hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Thats for sure lol!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo

The report from the UK is the country is in full post-mortem with a juggernaut of economic fuckup steamin' down the track.

Some are arguing we went into lockdown too late, some say we shouldn't have gone into lockdown at all. Most make questionable comparisons with other countries. Whatever the economic forecast is bleak and I have concerns for the younger generation, including most of all my own.

But I do have some faith in the resilience of the British spirit to get our shit going again. All of our shops are opening again on Monday, with guidelines, so I'll be buying heaps of stuff I don't' need. Just 'cos.

/enough conspiracy thanks


----------



## Sean Khan

Body of Indian virus victim thrown into trash.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271018371413274625


----------



## Sean Khan

Meanwhile in Pakistan:

















Infections are rising.... but recoveries are rising faster. Thank you B+ blood group (unlike other parts of the world at least a third of the population is B+).









Around one-third of parliament is infected, mostly the opposition. The Govt suggested virtual meetings which the opposition refused. Now they're all sick. :rofl:

Politicians... :imslow:


----------



## Griffo

avinor said:


> Around one-third of parliament is infected, mostly the opposition. The Govt suggested virtual meetings which the opposition refused. Now they're all sick. :rofl:
> 
> Politicians... :imslow:


That's amusing. Politicians are a unique kind of dumb.


----------



## Sean Khan

Griffo said:


> That's amusing. Politicians are a unique kind of dumb.


Indeed.

Couldn't get a job as a Walking Dead zombie extra? No worries... I'll be a politician!


----------



## 43844

Lets look at the stats and figures,

The current *population* *of* *India* is 1,379,196,659 as of Wednesday, June 10, 2020, based on Worldometer elaboration of the latest United Nations data.; *India* 2020 *population* is estimated at 1,380,004,385 people at mid year according to UN data.; *India* *population* is equivalent to 17.7% of the total world *population*.; *India* ranks number 2 in the list of countries (and dependencies) by *population*.

So if you take the *confired numbers of 135.864* and divide that number into the total population *you end up with 0.01 %* which is roughly the same outcome the world over and is tiny in comparison to the number of people who die from malaria and abortions alone.

If we are to see through the smoke and mirrors we need to wake up folks, do the maths otherwise we are going to be fooled again later this summer when the MSM will ramp up their propaganda to overwhelm the masses back into fear mode.


----------



## Griffo

Statistical comparison of the number of Covid-19 deaths and other causes of death is completely flawed. The clue as to why is in the full title of the virus: 2019-nCov or a novel coronavirus. It's new, we know next to nothing about it, most importantly, what the full potential of the virus is.

Until that potential is known playing down the virus as insignificant compared to other causes of death is being extremely premature. In a few years time (assuming we're not all dead) then such comparisons will have a degree of validity. Not now, not even close.

The media, well yes, they do like a good scare story. It sells copy and improves viewing figures. So what. Move on.


----------



## Tag

We are definitely very fortunate in a small rural farming community. I'm glad I got older in the 1950's, 60's, before processed anything like we know today was mainstream I would have said grow up, but I just get older growing up isn't for me‍♂ The main things that were sometimes scarce was The ole toilet paper‍♂ paper towels‍♂ and chicken 
In my day, meals were foods like chili, spaghetti and soups.And the never ending Meat Loaf My Dad and I never liked meatloaf because when the local butcher ground the beef for hamburger, sometimes they would leave some grisly fat in there One bite of that, and it was peanut butter and jelly Meals were made to be stretched out over a day or so, for economic reasons. Besides a lot of the times leftovers were better.

Sometimes we lose track of things as processed anything takes over. Here are a few things as I remember. 
Cloth diapers, a dish cloth instead of paper towel, and many other items. We wore holes in our own jeans we recycled the newspaper to use for packing fragile items 
We would go out to a farmers stream, or pond and have a fish fry. (well not always sometimes we had to change the menu at the last minute ) After all it's called fishing, not catching Also this spring we could pick asparagus, not sure why
By no way am I complaining, quite the opposite


----------



## Tag

Now I can’t say for sure,but some of the old timers have mentioned newspaper for times when they were out in the field and Mother Nature, you know‍♂


----------



## Sean Khan

I thought Old Timey folk used a corncob?


----------



## 43844

Griffo said:


> Statistical comparison of the number of Covid-19 deaths and other causes of death is completely flawed. The clue as to why is in the full title of the virus: 2019-nCov or a novel coronavirus. It's new, we know next to nothing about it, most importantly, what the full potential of the virus is.
> 
> Until that potential is known playing down the virus as insignificant compared to other causes of death is being extremely premature. In a few years time (assuming we're not all dead) then such comparisons will have a degree of validity. Not now, not even close.
> 
> The media, well yes, they do like a good scare story. It sells copy and improves viewing figures. So what. Move on.


As I mentioned in another thread, lets have this conversation in 18 months time>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

However, if we are all jabbed by then we will never get to the bottom of this and it will too late to do anything about it, I will take my chances with this mutant like I have with all the rest of them, if I'm allowed to.


----------



## Griffo

Oohh, sounds ominous. Meaning you expect snatch squads on British streets to vaccinate the unwilling, assuming a vaccine is found?

On the floor mo-fucker and take the needle!

Your choice to be vaccinated or not (again with the aforementioned assumption) isn't going to be taken away. You will still have that choice. Unless humanity does find itself facing a genuine crisis of existence, then all bets are off.

Both of my daughters recently had the HPV vaccine and I'm glad of it.


----------



## 43844

It is not about what might happen but the intent behind it, as individuals it is our right to do what we want with our bodies and not to pass on your beliefs to others, otherwise we become truly governed and inhumane, I for one won't be taking any short shifted vaccine unless yo can take those behind it to the cleaners if something goes wrong, there are now laws which prevent this, go figure.


----------



## Tag

Well the old timers picked the corn, then put it in the crib. Then the corn shelters came and shelled the corn‍♂ you are right about corn cobs The corn leaves worked also, or soIve been told‍♂ I do have a true story though A friend was out in the field, and Mother Nature hit him, so he squats let’s everything fly while holding on to the corn stalk in the next row He’s a Big boy, and the stalk he was holding on to let go‍♂ It was a long ride home‍♂


----------



## 43844

Tag said:


> Well the old timers picked the corn, then put it in the crib. Then the corn shelters came and shelled the corn‍♂ you are right about corn cobs The corn leaves worked also, or soIve been told‍♂ I do have a true story though A friend was out in the field, and Mother Nature hit him, so he squats let's everything fly while holding on to the corn stalk in the next row He's a Big boy, and the stalk he was holding on to let go‍♂ It was a long ride home‍♂


Slightly off topic but your story reminded me of this song about a farmer who would not hoe his corn, pull up a barrow, crack open the popcorn.


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> Well the old timers picked the corn, then put it in the crib. Then the corn shelters came and shelled the corn‍ you are right about corn cobs The corn leaves worked also, or soIve been told‍ I do have a true story though A friend was out in the field, and Mother Nature hit him, so he squats let's everything fly while holding on to the corn stalk in the next row He's a Big boy, and the stalk he was holding on to let go‍ It was a long ride home‍


Thanks alot Tag now I have to clean my screen because I just spit my drink all over it LOL

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Griffo said:


> The report from the UK is the country is in full post-mortem with a juggernaut of economic ****up steamin' down the track.
> 
> Some are arguing we went into lockdown too late, some say we shouldn't have gone into lockdown at all. Most make questionable comparisons with other countries. Whatever the economic forecast is bleak and I have concerns for the younger generation, including most of all my own.
> 
> But I do have some faith in the resilience of the British spirit to get our **** going again. All of our shops are opening again on Monday, with guidelines, so I'll be buying heaps of stuff I don't' need. Just 'cos.
> 
> /enough conspiracy thanks


It always interested me living in the UK the mis-information that abounded - and this was 2010-2016 (and 2018). The NHS would release a statement - such as - please don't eat fish as the solution levels now outweighs the benefits. Within hours someone else in high power released a paper saying Fish and chips are our national dish and we should all go out and get some. Saw similar bits pop up from time to time.

I used to get a lift-share to work with a friend - And just before Brexit happened he was asking some pretty awkward and inaccurate questions. Based on information actually printed in his favourite newspaper. In my job its occasionally required to intervene with clients as to information they put out, simply to prevent litigation. The statement 'Its printed in the Bible' often just sin't good enough a reason - esp. without factual proof.

We truly live in an information age. But at face value its meaningless. The recent call to Facebook to vet content I think is a good call. I also suspect in not too much time this will probably become expected practice across the net. At some point information has to be vetted to be credible. Without accurate information we may as well live in the dark ages.


----------



## Griffo

Yes, I broadly agree with your synopsis, there's some interesting insight in it. But who's going to do the vetting of information and who then vets the vetters?

We do have some fact checking services - like Full Fact - who I think are a trustworthy source of information. How long this will last, given there is always money to be made, I don't know.

Not quite the dark ages, lots of grey.


----------



## mattwalt

It will be interesting to see how it comes to be. But think online fact checking will become a thing. Misinformation is a global phenominon.

My daughter had to write a research paper recently on the virus. It was an interesting project. Finding credible information was no simple task.

Not so sure. If you can't trust any information given. What can you trust...


----------



## 43844

This is what it always comes to, confusion and even more confusion, using well tried and tested techniques like the Pavlovian, eventually people will become unable to deceifer anything that they find on the MSM nor many intrnet websites due to data saturation, its the good cop bad cop model, do this, don't do this etc.

Facebook is a non starter, unless you want to throw cold water all over yourself again or stand clapping but not talking at your front door, its all designed to test the awareness of the masses, and it has worked so well in our area that people have bought parking cones to stop anyone parking along our avenue, it is sheer and utter madness and wholey designed to separate society right across the board.

First we had low fences then high ones, smoking in the snug in the pub then standing out in the cold, it's all been done before and thee is lots more to come I would imagine.

I asked myself this question, who do we known that has died from this virus alone in their immediate family, freinds or neighbours, here is something that one cannot adhere as a conspiract label, but it won't stop you being ridiculed if you do.


----------



## 43844

Worth a listen


----------



## 43844

You could do worse than not listen to this my American brothers, it could make the difference between you loosing everything you own and have worked for.


----------



## BushpotChef

The Apprentice said:


> This is what it always comes to, confusion and even more confusion, using well tried and tested techniques like the Pavlovian, eventually people will become unable to deceifer anything that they find on the MSM nor many intrnet websites due to data saturation, its the good cop bad cop model, do this, don't do this etc.
> 
> Facebook is a non starter, unless you want to throw cold water all over yourself again or stand clapping but not talking at your front door, its all designed to test the awareness of the masses, and it has worked so well in our area that people have bought parking cones to stop anyone parking along our avenue, it is sheer and utter madness and wholey designed to separate society right across the board.
> 
> First we had low fences then high ones, smoking in the snug in the pub then standing out in the cold, it's all been done before and thee is lots more to come I would imagine.
> 
> I asked myself this question, who do we known that has died from this virus alone in their immediate family, freinds or neighbours, here is something that one cannot adhere as a conspiract label, but it won't stop you being ridiculed if you do.


The @ss end of that I have to agree with in regards to not knowing anyone who's died personally.

But thats it! Lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

I know people who have died from this virus. The last one was my business partner's father-in-law.

All of the people I know were not showing symptoms... they just dropped dead.

So this thing about the virus being some Illuminati sponsored mind game is just plain bakwaas (hogwash with a capital H).


----------



## mattwalt

I too know people who have died from the virus.

I would say there are governments who seem to be using it towards their own ends. There are a few questionable examples...

The Uk 'unwittingly' placed sick in care homes - which infected the especially vulnerable. I would assume that this group also places the most financial burden on the health system.

South Africa's lockdown measures could imply a larger sinister plan.


----------



## 43844

BushpotChef said:


> The Apprentice said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it always comes to, confusion and even more confusion, using well tried and tested techniques like the Pavlovian, eventually people will become unable to deceifer anything that they find on the MSM nor many intrnet websites due to data saturation, its the good cop bad cop model, do this, don't do this etc.
> 
> Facebook is a non starter, unless you want to throw cold water all over yourself again or stand clapping but not talking at your front door, its all designed to test the awareness of the masses, and it has worked so well in our area that people have bought parking cones to stop anyone parking along our avenue, it is sheer and utter madness and wholey designed to separate society right across the board.
> 
> First we had low fences then high ones, smoking in the snug in the pub then standing out in the cold, it's all been done before and thee is lots more to come I would imagine.
> 
> I asked myself this question, who do we known that has died from this virus alone in their immediate family, freinds or neighbours, here is something that one cannot adhere as a conspiract label, but it won't stop you being ridiculed if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> The @ss end of that I have to agree with in regards to not knowing anyone who's died personally.
> 
> But thats it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The whole of my reasoning is really down to do we have freedom of speech or not, by now most places of debate might have closed you down for your alternative opinions alone, it's a sign of the times we are in, and it's not good especially when the latter part of my last post is what it is all about, is there a problem namely covid after all,

And will those who made the mistakes, deliberate or not, which has almost ruined the known developed world admit to their mistakes, or must we through due diligence do that job ourselves, because someone has to, or its around the rosemary bush we go again and again.

This thread is likely to come alive in the next six months when our immediate emvironment begins to show the result of what follows, here a thousand people have lost their jobs in a backwater town in Yorkshire, Britains worst effected according to the polls, so lets get back on track with how the results pan out, and to those on the fence here a short message from a once leading mind.

https://youtu.be/ihaB8AFOhZo​


----------



## mattwalt

Wise words from Bertrand Russell...

Though when lies are presented as fact and truths are blurred to a point of absurdity. Discerning fiction from non-fiction becomes near impossible.


----------



## Griffo

mattwalt said:


> I would say there are governments who seem to be using it towards their own ends. There are a few questionable examples...
> 
> The Uk 'unwittingly' placed sick in care homes - which infected the especially vulnerable. I would assume that this group also places the most financial burden on the health system.


Incompetence not some cunning plan to knock off the elderly population in care homes.

Apart from anything else (the conspiratorial nature of it) the UK Government doesn't possess the wit to think of something like this.

Could there be others Governments around the world using the pandemic for nefarious purposes? I wouldn't completely rule it out.


----------



## mattwalt

'Incompetence not some cunning plan to knock off the elderly population in care homes.

Apart from anything else (the conspiratorial nature of it) the UK Government doesn't possess the wit to think of something like this."

You sure though? Plays ironically well into future plans to sell off the NHS - as well as holding on to money. Boris comes off as a fool a lot of the time - and crying incompetence works well for him. All I'm saying is consider there may be a larger narrative at work. His bumbling could simply be diversion.

Also it wasn't incompetence (they claimed as mis-informed) - The government has essentially admitted that they moved the sick into care homes to 'fudge' the NHS available bed numbers...


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> Wise words from Bertrand Russell...
> 
> Though when lies are presented as fact and truths are blurred to a point of absurdity. Discerning fiction from non-fiction becomes near impossible.


The truths are slowly coming out, the Pavlovian technique that the MSM often uses to confuse can only work for a limited period, beyond that outright shadow banning begins and shows who is zooming who.

More new findings here,


----------



## Griffo

mattwalt said:


> 'Incompetence not some cunning plan to knock off the elderly population in care homes.
> 
> Apart from anything else (the conspiratorial nature of it) the UK Government doesn't possess the wit to think of something like this."
> 
> You sure though? Plays ironically well into future plans to sell off the NHS - as well as holding on to money. Boris comes off as a fool a lot of the time - and crying incompetence works well for him. All I'm saying is consider there may be a larger narrative at work. His bumbling could simply be diversion.
> 
> Also it wasn't incompetence (they claimed as mis-informed) - The government has essentially admitted that they moved the sick into care homes to 'fudge' the NHS available bed numbers...


I can't entertain the idea the UK Government hatched a plan to deliberately infect the elderly in care homes. It's more Bakwaas. Sorry.

The NHS is the perennial hot potato. Depending on who you listen to it's been on the brink of being sold off tomorrow for around the past thirty years. I stay away from any debate on the NHS because it is very polarised and entrenched on both sides.

I said it was incompetence, of the sort Government and ministers are very capable of. The Gov't will have it's own mitigation of course.


----------



## 43844

Griffo said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there are governments who seem to be using it towards their own ends. There are a few questionable examples...
> 
> The Uk 'unwittingly' placed sick in care homes - which infected the especially vulnerable. I would assume that this group also places the most financial burden on the health system.
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetence not some cunning plan to knock off the elderly population in care homes.
> 
> Apart from anything else* (the conspiratorial nature of it) *the UK Government doesn't possess the wit to think of something like this.
> 
> Could there be others Governments around the world using the pandemic for nefarious purposes? I wouldn't completely rule it out.
Click to expand...

A question often asked in earnest is

When is conspiracy not a conspiracy, IE, when the truth comes out through investigation, because in all my years, never have I seen any direct damage that a conspiracy has caused, yet the results and hurt they so often point to is clear to see.

What is that old saying from Einstein, Ignorance is bliss, or ignorance without investigation begets ignorance, or something like that,

this is the age old problem and has often been talked about in the annals of power, how does those in the control seat keep people in ignorance, the answer is to keep them seperated from rational principles and logical debate, but not on my watch they won't.

Condemnation-Without-Investigation-is-the-Height-of-Ignorance by Shed Life, on Flickr​


----------



## mattwalt

I totally agree. I'm not usually drawn into conspiracy theories. Though it doesn't mean I don't question motive.

When it looks like chicken, smells like chicken, tastes like chicken but am told its not chicken...


----------



## 43844

Griffo said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Incompetence not some cunning plan to knock off the elderly population in care homes.
> 
> Apart from anything else (the conspiratorial nature of it) the UK Government doesn't possess the wit to think of something like this."
> 
> You sure though? Plays ironically well into future plans to sell off the NHS - as well as holding on to money. Boris comes off as a fool a lot of the time - and crying incompetence works well for him. All I'm saying is consider there may be a larger narrative at work. His bumbling could simply be diversion.
> 
> Also it wasn't incompetence (they claimed as mis-informed) - The government has essentially admitted that they moved the sick into care homes to 'fudge' the NHS available bed numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't entertain the idea the UK Government hatched a plan to deliberately infect the elderly in care homes. It's more Bakwaas. Sorry.
> 
> The NHS is the perennial hot potato. Depending on who you listen to it's been on the brink of being sold off tomorrow for around the past thirty years. I stay away from any debate on the NHS because it is very polarised and entrenched on both sides.
> 
> I said it was incompetence, of the sort Government and ministers are very capable of. The Gov't will have it's own mitigation of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## 43844

If folks like a good conspiracy, here is one that is actually happening, this is not a future that we fear but a past we are already living.


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> I totally agree. I'm not usually drawn into conspiracy theories. Though it doesn't mean I don't question motive.
> 
> When it looks like chicken, smells like chicken, tastes like chicken but am told its not chicken...


If you raise the chicken from an egg yourself, then you know its a chicken.

For those who think youtube is an electronic crystal ball where all of your questions will be answered, then maybe they might bring out a glass one and begin guessing, because this is what the powers that should not be are encouraging others to do, ignore those deemed as conspiracy theorists and close down their minds like youtube is currently doing by shadow banning truths spoken out loud.


----------



## Griffo

^ David Icke. Conspiracy theorist in-chief. Believes the world is run by a species of intergalactic reptiles and peddler of anti-Semitic tropes. Which of course he denies, the anti-Semitism, not the intergalactic reptiles.

I politely suggested to you all these conspiracy videos were beginning to look like spam and others agreed with me.

The hijacking of this thread appears complete, which is a shame for those of us trying to participate in it with a modicum of relevance to the original subject.


----------



## mattwalt

Locally life has returned to 'normal' - people are required to wear masks in shops. But the general public gather in throngs and restaurants and cafés as expected for a tourist town are all busy. ironically the heaviest hit locations are very close.

There has been a secondary spike in cases averaging 200-300 new cases daily.

Ironically met quite a few (mainly American) 'Covid' tourists that came over just before lock-down to spend the duration here. The Portuguese government early on did extend citizens rights to everyone who was 'stuck' in the country once borders were closed. So possibly a smart move on their part.


----------



## 43844

Griffo said:


> ^ David Icke. Conspiracy theorist in-chief. Believes the world is run by a species of intergalactic reptiles and peddler of anti-Semitic tropes. Which of course he denies, the anti-Semitism, not the intergalactic reptiles.
> 
> I politely suggested to you all these conspiracy videos were beginning to look like spam and others agreed with me.
> 
> The hijacking of this thread appears complete, which is a shame for those of us trying to participate in it with a modicum of relevance to the original subject.


Why don't you answer me directly, this is what's called having an intelligent debate, so, if you want to think that Mr Icke thinks that we are controlled by reptiles that is your choice, but please don't tar me with your kind of conspiracy tarring brush and your aversion to the facts that are happening as we speak.

I am not asking people to agree with me either, simply to debate upon what is happening all around us today, why does one need a band of followers who agree with you?

So now your saying debate is now spam is it, I don't think so sir, it is debate, if you don't want to do that then don't debate, forever hold your tongue, like your trying to suggest that I do, it ain't going to happen on my watch and what you are doing is a kind of anti semitism in of itself.


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> Locally life has returned to 'normal' - people are required to wear masks in shops. But the general public gather in throngs and restaurants and cafés as expected for a tourist town are all busy. ironically the heaviest hit locations are very close.
> 
> There has been a secondary spike in cases averaging 200-300 new cases daily.
> 
> Ironically met quite a few (mainly American) 'Covid' tourists that came over just before lock-down to spend the duration here. The Portuguese government early on did extend citizens rights to everyone who was 'stuck' in the country once borders were closed. So possibly a smart move on their part.


When people are prevented from gaining herd immunity by being cooped up away from it this is going to happen, having returned into the sphere of normality new cases are going to happen, wearing a mask will not have any added benefits, the viruses are many times smaller than even the most expensive masks.

When I worked in theatre as a medic the masks were used perdominantly to protect the patient from any foreign bodies that might fall into an open wound from the doctor/s, the mask itself would not prevent any virus from entering such wounds.

The greater risk from infection is found in the post opp after care by nurses who do not follow the propper aseptic techniques, look it up for clarification and how diseases are prevented.

Life can only return to normal when we go about our daily pangs without silly rules like wearing masks.


----------



## mattwalt

The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.

In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.

There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.
> 
> In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.
> 
> There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.


The common sense rule is the game changer here, but only if we are to be allowed to think for ourselves, in the middle of Dec last year both my wife and I were quite poorly with what was likely to have been a flu virus, so we self isolated for ten days due to feeling the effects of the illness, we never once ventured outside for the entire duration of our ill health.

As I have already mentioned and the facts that many in the medical world already know about, flu jabs, the same should be happening here, self isolation when they feel off colour which many do suffer such effects after having a flu jab.

Then society won't have to run the gauntlet of being effected themselves from such beligerence and or ignorance to the fact that you become infective after two days or so, ask any virologist to show you slides of samples taken from such people and what is in them after a flu jab.


----------



## mattwalt

I agree. The WHO gives basic guidelines for personal hygiene. Mainly aimed at 3rd world countries. But its generalised good advice.

With a wife who is OCD about germs (OK positively phobic) - we've followed a stringent decontamination process. And when my kids were at school in the UK they were taught basic hygiene principals - washing hands etc. Both kids were top of the class for some reason... And we're quite isolatory anyways - so when we were hit - it was pretty much life as normal - with taking a few added precautions.

There was a good reason the UK was quite heavily impacted by SARS... I suspect personal hygiene practices was a, if not the main cause.

But as mentioned before. Especially with this virus there is so much contradictory information. One person's common sense isn't always the logical view of others.


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> I agree. The WHO gives basic guidelines for personal hygiene. Mainly aimed at 3rd world countries. But its generalised good advice.
> 
> With a wife who is OCD about germs (OK positively phobic) - we've followed a stringent decontamination process. And when my kids were at school in the UK they were taught basic hygiene principals - washing hands etc. Both kids were top of the class for some reason... And we're quite isolatory anyways - so when we were hit - it was pretty much life as normal - with taking a few added precautions.
> 
> There was a good reason the UK was quite heavily impacted by SARS... I suspect personal hygiene practices was a, if not the main cause.
> 
> But as mentioned before. Especially with this virus there is so much contradictory information. One person's common sense isn't always the logical view of others.


My other half works at a local school and during the whole debacle children were attending there, here we have sheer loonacy if such a disease was as rampant as they say it is, a virus does not select one and not another, so if it was serious, no children would be allowed to be put into such an arena, this alone throws much light on what is really happening.

If we select any data being shared we dserve never to learn anything, here is some more spam, lets see if anything being shared here becomes extant, then we will know if it is worthless or not.


----------



## Griffo

mattwalt said:


> The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.
> 
> In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.
> 
> There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.


As of yesterday we're obliged to wear face masks on public transport. They are being handed out for free at train stations.

I thought it was an affront to begin with, especially given there is no evidence they work (none that they don't either) in a public setting. But they are free, and to avoid any hassle from the man, why not.

Anecdotally, on social distancing, I've witnessed a complete breakdown of adherence.

We queue patiently outside shops dutifully observing a 2 meter distance, then inside, forget it! Social distancing? What's that then?


----------



## 43844

As an aside, here is what TPTB think of the masses, enjoy.


----------



## 43844

Griffo said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.
> 
> In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.
> 
> There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.
> 
> 
> 
> As of yesterday we're obliged to wear face masks on public transport. They are being handed out for free at train stations.
> 
> I thought it was an affront to begin with, especially given there is no evidence they work (none that they don't either) in a public setting. But they are free, and to avoid any hassle from the man, why not.
> 
> Anecdotally, on social distancing, I've witnessed a complete breakdown of adherence.
> 
> We queue patiently outside shops dutifully observing a 2 meter distance, then inside, forget it! Social distancing? What's that then?
Click to expand...

A stockholm syndrome is what is points too, people following direction without investigation, compliancy and an inbuilt and propagandized fear of not conforming to what is not law but a request, such a request cannot be enforced.

Most people are being fined not for not wearing a mask, but the altercation that takes place once it is enforced, then it becomes an automatic crime after the fact.


----------



## mattwalt

Griffo said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.
> 
> In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.
> 
> There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.
> 
> 
> 
> As of yesterday we're obliged to wear face masks on public transport. They are being handed out for free at train stations.
> 
> I thought it was an affront to begin with, especially given there is no evidence they work (none that they don't either) in a public setting. But they are free, and to avoid any hassle from the man, why not.
> 
> Anecdotally, on social distancing, I've witnessed a complete breakdown of adherence.
> 
> We queue patiently outside shops dutifully observing a 2 meter distance, then inside, forget it! Social distancing? What's that then?
Click to expand...

Its been a lesson in human nature  Every single country seemed to follow a similar approach to social distancing at different stages.


----------



## 43844

mattwalt said:


> Griffo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wearing of masks whether a valid barrier or not isn't the question here. I'm aware its by far not an ideal measure. It is simply law, and carries a fine if disobeyed.
> 
> In the greater scheme its one of the few Covid related restrictions (other than common sense) so its one I think most people are more than happy to comply with.
> 
> There was an establishment closed down a week or so ago down the road - which I suspect was mainly to do with them contravening social distancing rulings.
> 
> 
> 
> As of yesterday we're obliged to wear face masks on public transport. They are being handed out for free at train stations.
> 
> I thought it was an affront to begin with, especially given there is no evidence they work (none that they don't either) in a public setting. But they are free, and to avoid any hassle from the man, why not.
> 
> Anecdotally, on social distancing, I've witnessed a complete breakdown of adherence.
> 
> We queue patiently outside shops dutifully observing a 2 meter distance, then inside, forget it! Social distancing? What's that then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been a lesson in human nature  Every single country seemed to follow a similar approach to social distancing at different stages.
Click to expand...

They did Matt and what's more such an excercise simply had to have had some planning in order of pulling this off, an electronic bank transfer takes a lot longer to execute than this did, which tells me it was all planned.


----------



## 43844




----------



## Griffo

Tomorrow (Wednesday) the English Premier League returns 95 days after it was stopped.

As a fan of the beautiful game - or a bunch of overpaid wendies kicking around a piece of inflated plastic - I'm damn near wet with excitement.

All of the remaining games will be played behind closed doors, meaning no crowds inside stadiums. It's going to be weird to watch.

Some football clubs are offering supporters the chance to put cardboard cut-outs of themselves in the seats they would usually occupy. For a fee.

Big screens inside stadiums will show live streams of fans at home. There are going to on-pitch celebration cams for the players. Did I mention weird?

None of which I honestly care about. :bouncy:


----------



## 43844

The Apprentice said:


> If folks like a good conspiracy, here is one that is actually happening, this is not a future that we fear but a past we are already living.


The world awakens and the truth will out.


----------



## NightKnight

Closing this thread. There are far too many conspiracy theories being floated here. As someone who has friends who have been directly and dramatically impacted by COVID-19, I will not tolerate it. Find another forum to post your theories.


----------

